# Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> SuperSmackDown LIVE: The Great American Bash goes down Tuesday, featuring a Battle Royal with WWE's biggest stars, including WWE Champion CM Punk, World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus, Big Show, John Cena and many more! Tune in Tuesday, July 3 at 8/7 CT on SyFy!



The last couple of Live Smackdowns haven't felt that special so I hope that changes with this show. I hope the final two showdown in the battle royal is good. Maybe Punk and Cena or Punk and Sheamus going at it.​


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

Probably Punk and Cena will be the last two or maybe Big Show and Cena.


----------



## ljones97 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

This should be better than the last few Live smackdown's, The battle royal could be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

Should be an interesting BR, especially since everyone is in it. It'd be cool if the last two were the two champs but we'll probably get like Cena/Big Show/Tensai/Kane or something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

Gonna be packed, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus. Pretty much everyone's gonna be on. And they actually advertised it this time on my station. Should be a good one.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

It will definitely be Cena vs someone at the end.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

FEATURING A TAG TEAM MATCH!!!

>.>


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

Wade Barrett return?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

Final Four will be Big Show Bryan Cena and Punk. Big Show eliminated by all 3. Cena and Punk go at it, Bryan eliminates Cena, Punk eliminates Bryan to win.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

It's probably going to be a sub par show, but that battle royal sounds cool. I'll tune in for that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Wade Barrett return?


Not really counting on it. Can start anticipating around August.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not really counting on it. Can start anticipating around August.


More that I think about it, more likely return would be Mysterio. Always fun having both shows live.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

I don't really understand the point of a battle royal? Granted, it seems really fun and i'm excited for it but I just don't get the incentive for it in a kayfabe sense.. does the winner get a future title shot or something? That wouldn't make much since cause there's actual champions in the match.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*

Is there a point in the battle royal? Or just a battle royal for the sake of having one


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I just hope this Live Smackdown isn't as bad as the last one.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If they can have a live SD for Independence day that happens a day later, Canadians should claim Raw as a Canada Day Raw or something since it happens a day after Canada Day.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Just hope the crowd is decent.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Don't know why but this would be a good time for DiBiase to come back with the whole DiBiase Posse thing


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena/Show will probably be the final two in the battle royal. As for who wins it? Don't really care. Kinda surprised that they aren't throwing together a big tag team match, especially with T'Lo as the GM.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wish they would hype this up like a TV PPV with a nice card or something.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Battle Royal? God save this forum if Cena wins but I can see Mysterio returning and winning it and putting himself in the Money in the Bank match for Raw.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Looking foward to this alot more than RAW this week due to the quality of Smackdown the past few weeks. Interested to see who else will be in the MITB match which as we know is already shaping up to be very good.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This may honestly do less than a 1.0, piss poor advertising. The last one I think did a 1.4, this one's going to do worse.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Last one did a 1.5 I think, but yeah they only had about two weeks to advertise it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Live Smackdowns have NEVER been good and I'm not making the mistake of staying up for this again. They never live up to expectations, or even deliver, so it's no wonder Smackdown isn't live on a regular basis. WWE also do a piss poor effort of advertising these live shows and I remember the taped Smackdown show drew more than the live show itself last time they did a live show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rey Mysterio will probably be the last entrant, after the introductions of Dolph Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Alberto Del Rio, The Big Show, Sheamus, CM Punk and John Cena. Can see it now: Final Six are ADR/Sheamus/Punk/Show/Rey/Cena. Sheamus goes for the Brogue Kick on Del Rio, misses, gets his leg caught over the top rope and ADR dumps him out; Del Rio gloats but turns around into Punk's GTS and is clotheslined out by Punk; while Sheamus and Del Rio fight on the outside and through the crowd, Cena does an AA to both D-Bry and Big Show because he's a Real American; Rey, Punk and Cena square off, with Punk and Cena going after Rey in unison and being both kicked in the knees to set up a double 619 on both men; Cena turns around and gets Chokeslammed by Show; Punk finds himself in the Yes Lock; Rey flies from the top rope and gets caught by Show, but he DDTs Show; Bryan and Rey square off, and Rey misses a 619 on Bryan, and Bryan kicks Rey in the head--but Bryan gets GTS'd by Punk; before Punk can eliminate Bryan, Show grabs Punk and sends him flying out, but Cena charges from behind and sends Show immediately out while Punk's practically still in the air; Bryan sneakily stalks Cena a mere second later and manages to dump him; Bryan joyously jumps up and down, chanting, "YES! YES! YES!"; Bryan and Mysterio square off once more and Rey hits the 619 and ends up eliminating Bryan. On the floor, Cena knocks Big Show down, then gets his heat back by throwing Bryan into the steps like a ragdoll. He joins Rey in the ring and they hug and celebrate with Cena being given an American flag as the show goes off the air.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Nostalgia said:


> Live Smackdowns have NEVER been good and I'm not making the mistake of staying up for this again. They never live up to expectations, or even deliver, so it's no wonder Smackdown isn't live on a regular basis. WWE also do a piss poor effort of advertising these live shows and I remember the taped Smackdown show drew more than the live show itself last time they did a live show.


But it's a live show that includes Sandow,and it's the first time that Sandow goes live on SD,are you sure you wanna miss it?
I probably don't .


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



urca said:


> But it's a live show that includes Sandow,and it's the first time that Sandow goes live on SD,are you sure you wanna miss it?
> I probably don't .


I'll catch it when it's uploaded to YouTube or shown again on TV. I live in the UK, so staying up to 1am to watch live Smackdown (when all the other live Smackdowns have been awful) isn't a mistake I'm making again. I can manage it for RAW because RAW is usually good, but Smackdown 90% is bad and there's a reason why many WWE fans only watch RAW.

I'm curious to what kind of reaction Sandow will get, but it will probably be good. Reportedly he gets good heat when he cuts promos and his character is one that just rubs a lot of people the wrong away, so I'm sure he'll do fine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Being live isn't gonna change the content once it gets on Youtube. I love Sandow but a 5 minute segment, promo and match time included isn't worth sitting through the rest of the live SmackDowns to get to him. Live SmackDowns are by far worse than anything else the WWE does, they're horror stories you tell your grandkids about. I'm not getting anywhere near this show on a live basis, it's do something else, watch Sandow be the best character in the company again on Youtube, and I'm out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The only thing that interest me is Damien Sandow and Punk/Bryan but we all know that they will job to Cena by the end of the night in the Battle Royal. Not to mention AJ ruined the match for me. I can see it now everybody drowling when AJ is making counts in the ring in little shorts. God! This is what this company has become?

Also Antonio Cesaro better not job to the Great Khali.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hopefully, I'll be out the hospital Tuesday. I wonder if the pain meds will enhance my viewing.Here's hoping to a good show.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Nostalgia said:


> I'll catch it when it's uploaded to YouTube or shown again on TV. I live in the UK, so staying up to 1am to watch live Smackdown (when all the other live Smackdowns have been awful) isn't a mistake I'm making again. I can manage it for RAW because *RAW is usually good, but Smackdown 90% is bad *and there's a reason why many WWE fans only watch RAW.
> 
> I'm curious to what kind of reaction Sandow will get, but it will probably be good. Reportedly he gets good heat when he cuts promos and his character is one that just rubs a lot of people the wrong away, so I'm sure he'll do fine.


I think you have it backwards there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SmackDown is 90% bad. There's no star power and it's too heavily squash match centric.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> SmackDown is 90% bad. There's no star power and it's too heavily squash match centric.


Smackdown has been having very good matches as of late, RAW has been very dull outside of the WWE title feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Outside of the WWE title feud? That's the worst part. Hell, I don't even know if there IS a title feud anymore since it completely revolves around an 11 year old anorexic girl.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Outside of the WWE title feud? That's the worst part. Hell, I don't even know if there IS a title feud anymore since it completely revolves around an 11 year old anorexic girl.


Well personally I enjoy the feud and is better than pretty much everything else on RAW.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What a compliment.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a compliment.


Please tell me what entertains you so much about RAW then.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This would be the perfect time to debut Dean Ambrose. He could come out, and talk about how ridiculous, and over produced everything is these days. He makes fun of the "American Dream" (not Dusty Rhodes), but the actual "American Dream", talks about how he was homeless, and his parents were low lives. Talks about past legends who did not pave any way, or path for himself nor anyone else "fresh" off the streets. The best thing would be for would be to burn a flag that reads "WWE", or simply has the WWE logo on it. 

His debut would rely on telling his life story, and explaining to the wrestling world that he is here, and ready to make a name for himself. Having him burn a WWE Flag would be awesome, and would say a whole lot about his rebellious character. His trashing of the "American Dream"(not Dusty Rhodes) would go perfect for a character like his. His character has to leave with a bang, or at least begin with a bang, and nothing says that better than on the eve of one of the most celebrated nights in America.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Please tell me what entertains you so much about RAW then.


Only specific wrestlers like CM Punk and Christian do with what they're given, no storylines at the moment are good enough to invest in.

I just don't see what everything thinks is SO damn amusing about a little girl skipping around the ring and acting like a complete goof, especially when she's a bigger part of this storyline than the WWE title, the only thing in the pro wrestling business that actually matters. People are treating this bitch like she's Ric fuckin' Flair.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Both RAW and SD! are pretty shitty right now. I'm not even sure what story-lines exist on RAW besides the WWE title feud.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

may be wade return


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Live Smackdown are shit these days. WWE doesn't care about Smackdown anymore.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> SmackDown is 90% bad. There's no star power and it's too heavily squash match centric.


I wouldn't say Smackdown is bad, but it's irrelevant. Even at it's worse, Raw has some importance and storyline tend to progress. On Smackdown, it's just a boring WHC title feud with Sheamus going over, an IC midcard feud that tends to get some attention some weeks and skipped over on others, a tag team division that is pushed once every four weeks and then is forgotten about, random divas stuff, and numerous squash matches that doesn't do anything for anyone but are designed to keep the crowd happy. That's not a show that is going to be seen by anyone as more than a B-show used to keep the roster busy.

Until WWE does anything to try to steer Smackdown in any direction, it will be seen as inferior to Raw.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The last time Smackdown was interesting was when Daniel Bryan was feuding with face Big Show and AJ got run over.

Which is fucked up, because I don't even like Daniel Bryan. I'm not gonna lie though, Smackdown misses him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



andersonasshole900 said:


> I think you have it backwards there.


No, I don't. RAW usually have something interesting every week. They also on RAW place more emphasis on character development and storyline progression, whereas on Smackdown it's usually nothing put pointless filler matches and squash matches with no direction. I admit with Christian, Sandow and Ziggler sometimes appearing I have been enjoying Smackdown more lately, but RAW's still superior.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



dxbender said:


> If they can have a live SD for Independence day that happens a day later, Canadians should claim Raw as a Canada Day Raw or something since it happens a day after Canada Day.


Better than having a Christmas-themed episode about a month before Christmas...


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Nostalgia said:


> No, I don't. RAW usually have something interesting every week. They also on RAW place more emphasis on character development and storyline progression, whereas on Smackdown it's usually nothing put pointless filler matches and squash matches with no direction. I admit with Christian, Sandow and Ziggler sometimes appearing I have been enjoying Smackdown more lately, but RAW's still superior.


The quality of Smackdown the past few weeks have been way better than Raw. The fact the Raw is live gives it the perception that anything can happen but by the time the show ends... it feels like a waste.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Layla & The Great Kahil vs Antonio Cesaro & Aksana has also been announced.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Isn't it in Corpus Christi? The crowd there is usually aweful. Expect no reaction for anyone, but Cena.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This is going to be fucking terrible. As usual.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If they strictly maintained brand split SD would be better

Instead the storylines progress on Raw and it is always squash matches and meaningless stuff on SD

Plus,Sheamus is a boring champion.

Sheamus
Bryan
Del Rio
Ziggler
It looks like a damn mid-card gathering

Atleast with Orton and Barrett,the show had credibilty.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Outside of the WWE title feud? That's the worst part. Hell, I don't even know if there IS a title feud anymore since it completely revolves around an 11 year old anorexic girl.


Oh you forgot the worst part of the show.The worst part of smackdown is some dofus holding an mic like an wine glass,me needing dictionary to understand and him wearing an fucking blue robe to ring that is boring TV end of story.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> me needing dictionary to understand


This is exactly why you need intellectual enlightenment, bro.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Wade Barrett return?


*To ruin the show at the end hopefully, would be a nice bit of heeling for the Englishman to come and screw everything up during the American celebration.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> Oh you forgot the worst part of the show.The worst part of smackdown is some dofus holding an mic like an wine glass,me needing dictionary to understand and him wearing an fucking blue robe to ring that is boring TV end of story.


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena to beat Big Show at the end of the show. Wave an American Flag to credits. The End.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12 Discussion: The Great American Bash*



just1988 said:


> *To ruin the show at the end hopefully, would be a nice bit of heeling for the Englishman to come and screw everything up during the American celebration.*


If he does return (which I highly doubt he will) Cena will get the upper hand and AA him anyway. So...yeah. I'd rather he didn't return.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If he's going to return, do it on MITB night after he takes out Tyson Kidd, so you can have him win and surprise the audience (or at least the portion that doesn't think he's showing up and winning it anyway). If he just shows up on SmackDown 2 weeks prior, no good is going to come from that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Once again they go with a gimmick show for a Live Smackdown. How about just giving us the (usually) good Friday night wrestling show, but live on a Tuesday? Why go the gimmick route every time? I don't get it.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


Actually my opinion is pretty relevant you see everybody has their own point of view.I don't think Sandow does it for me while AJ is very entertaining,interesting and unpredictable I know what Sandow will do every single week that bores me.Hey look you like Sandow so I can't change your opinion,everyone is allowed to say what they like after all this is an wrestling forum.Were people voice their opinions on others also everybody's opinion is relevant on this forum and respond with an real answer next time OK.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



CamillePunk said:


> Once again they go with a gimmick show for a Live Smackdown. How about just giving us the (usually) good Friday night wrestling show, but live on a Tuesday? Why go the gimmick route every time? I don't get it.


WWE doesn't view Smackdown as a strong enough show to air live without a gimmick to sell it. The simple solution would be to build up the regular Smackdown wrestlers so that they are ready for a live show, but that would actually involve WWE investing in Smackdown long term. It's easier to do a quick fix with a gimmick.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

at least it was advertised a lot better than previous live shows.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This is probably going to be a miserable depressing train wreck but I'm in. Let's find another way to ruin our week!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Spoiler: John Cena ends the show with a speech about how great America is.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SporadicAttack said:


> Spoiler: John Cena ends the show with a speech about how great America is.


And what's wrong with this?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well, the rest of the world's kinda tired of hearing it every 10 seconds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Sarcasm1 said:


> at least it was advertised a lot better than previous live shows.


This, well done for this one.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The last few live SD's have been horrible, which baffles me because they should draw people in, not push people even further away from following SD. Khali/Layla v Cesaro/Aksana sounds horrible, and I pray that Cesaro gets put over here and that this isn't the start of another Khali push.



Pronk25 said:


> And what's wrong with this?


Not only is it annoying, it's also not true.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Smackdown has been better than Raw imo. Who really wants to listen to Cena suck up to audience and make corny ass jokes in that irritating voice of his? Smackdown usually has better matches too. 

I'm looking forward to the Live Smackdown. I don't expect to be blown away, but I do expect a solid show.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

maybe mysterio will be there?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



truk83 said:


> This would be the perfect time to debut Dean Ambrose. He could come out, and talk about how ridiculous, and over produced everything is these days. He makes fun of the "American Dream" (not Dusty Rhodes), but the actual "American Dream", talks about how he was homeless, and his parents were low lives. Talks about past legends who did not pave any way, or path for himself nor anyone else "fresh" off the streets. The best thing would be for would be to burn a flag that reads "WWE", or simply has the WWE logo on it.
> 
> His debut would rely on telling his life story, and explaining to the wrestling world that he is here, and ready to make a name for himself. Having him burn a WWE Flag would be awesome, and would say a whole lot about his rebellious character. His trashing of the "American Dream"(not Dusty Rhodes) would go perfect for a character like his. His character has to leave with a bang, or at least begin with a bang, and nothing says that better than on the eve of one of the most celebrated nights in America.


It would be better to debut him on Raw 1000, when there will be a lot of people watching.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



truk83 said:


> This would be the perfect time to debut Dean Ambrose. He could come out, and talk about how ridiculous, and over produced everything is these days. He makes fun of the "American Dream" (not Dusty Rhodes), but the actual "American Dream", talks about how he was homeless, and his parents were low lives. Talks about past legends who did not pave any way, or path for himself nor anyone else "fresh" off the streets. The best thing would be for would be to burn a flag that reads "WWE", or simply has the WWE logo on it.
> 
> His debut would rely on telling his life story, and explaining to the wrestling world that he is here, and ready to make a name for himself. *Having him burn a WWE Flag would be awesome*, and would say a whole lot about his rebellious character. His trashing of the "American Dream"(not Dusty Rhodes) would go perfect for a character like his. His character has to leave with a bang, or at least begin with a bang, and nothing says that better than on the eve of one of the most celebrated nights in America.


He would get demigod heat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The ring will be filled for the 20 man battle royale all competitors in the ring then Teddy Long will come out and say he's canceling it and instead this is being made into a tag team match making it 10 vs 10. holla! holla! holla! playa


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



hadoboy said:


> Layla & The Great Kahil vs Antonio Cesaro & Aksana has also been announced.


An independence day show and not one of them is American. #McMahonLogic


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WE WANT HASSAN! WE WANT HASSAN! SAY IT WITH ME NOW PEOPLE! WE WANT HASSAN!

This needs to be trending worldwide on Twitter, while SmackDown's on air.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



ConnorMCFC said:


> An independence day show and not one of them is American. #McMahonLogic


I was thinking the exact same thing, lol. None were born in America, lol.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I can see a Tyson Kidd vs. Tensai rematch with Kidd winning again and maybe Sin Cara vs. Alberto del Rio as well. 

Also Cody Rhodes will plead his case to get into the MITB match and we can also see the returns of Miz, Barrett & Mysterio. I wouldn't mind if Miz stayed on Smackdown since he will get used better there and they need star power.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Anyone think Tyson Kidd will get another clean and solid victory tonight? If so who will it be against?

I think if he does compete tonight he should get a win over Sin Cara, which I know isn't a big deal nor does it make much sense, but it would be a pretty good match. It would also be pretty funny to see him beat Ryback with a roll up.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If the booking is proper Cesaro could be made to look like a real competitor in this mixed tag team match that he has going on with his partner Aksana. Honestly, the women don't even get a chance in the match. Antonio owns Khali, and I think if Cesaro could pull off the "Big Swing" on Khali he should do it. Granted he probably can't, but you never know. Khali is a nobody, and Cesaro should go over him clean, and in a precise manner. Dominate the man more than any other opponent he has ever faced. Like a true gentlemen Cesaro never lets one drop of sweat trickle from the head of his partner, Aksana. No taunting, and not one care about the fans just domination.

This may sound corny, but I really think that the WWE should come up with some creative vignettes for Jack Swagger. Build him up again because he is now without Vickie, and I think having Sgt. Slaughter in his "training" videos would be perfect for this show. Everyone loves Slaughter, and if they can relate the to, then I think a slow "face" turn for Swagger could be something to work towards. New look/attire(trunks), new song, and new set of moves including finishers. Make him a respectful "face" who honors his opponents by telling fans things that are real accomplishments of his opponents. 

Take for example if he were to go up against Santino he would say that Santino has held the United States title longer than John Cena ever held it. I think it would be interesting to hear Swagger talk like a NFL Head Coach about another team, and so much "trash talk" his opponents, but more or less tell the truth about them. Giving them the credit that they deserve, and it would only force his opponents to either except it, or call him out on it, and basically ridicule him for keeping his cool. I would even have him shake hands before, and after the match with all of his opponents who are fine with it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



truk83 said:


> If the booking is proper Cesaro could be made to look like a real competitor in this mixed tag team match that he has going on with his partner Aksana.


I'd be shocked if the result of this match is anything more than a quick two minute match with the faces going over to keep the crowd happy. WWE has completely ruined Cesaro and they always book The Great Khali better than he should be booked. Plus, Layla has the title and a loss here would mean that Aksana could be next in line for a divas shot and WWE isn't going to book that.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kidd will defeat or get the better of Damien Sandow tonight I have a feeling. This might be his first step in actually wrestling full matches for once.


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Anyone know what the fights for The Great American Bash will be?


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I am only watching this for AJ,Daniel Bryan,Del Rio,Sheamus and Chris Jericho everyone else is so boring and they suck.Also might stay up to watch if Wade Barrett returns on this show and if somehow Dean Ambrose debuted.You know when AJ was looking for the table I thought that Ambrose would come,from underneath the ring I thought he would attack Cm Punk and Daniel Bryan.That would of been an epic way to end the show even thought,the ending of raw was still awesome and refreshing seeing AJ end the show was an sight I have always dreamed of as an wrestling fan.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If we're lucky WWE pulls something unexpected and someone drops a title tonight or something.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Does anyone in the UK know if sky are showing it tonight and if so what channel?

Edit: Never mind already been answered by Joel


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

More Eve in what she was wearing last night please.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Are sky showing this tonight? just looked and it's not advertised.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Its funny how when there's a special smackdown, most of the time its a 8-12 man tag match or battle royal on the show. Doesn't bother me just found it kinda funny.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Are sky showing this tonight? just looked and it's not advertised.


Yeah. Sky Sports 3 1am


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Are sky showing this tonight? just looked and it's not advertised.


Pretty sure it's on Sky Sports 3 at 1am or 2am.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hopefully AJ is reduced to a minimum in this show


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Hopefully AJ is reduced to a minimum in this show


Don't you think she's been shrunk enough already?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm thinking of watching this live, it better be good!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



leon79 said:


> Yeah. Sky Sports 3 1am


It's not advertised on Virgin which is annoying because I'd rather record it. How do you know it's on?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tedious said:


> It's not advertised on Virgin which is annoying because I'd rather record it. How do you know it's on?


Just checked


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Getting some pizza and watching this with a buddy. Could be fun.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hope to see AJ sneak her way into the Battle Royal and win it. She as GM for a week! Just to piss off the AJ haters :yes


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Are sky showing this tonight? just looked and it's not advertised.


Yeah 1am mate.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Please to god no John Cena I can't stand that fucking goofball I hate that man.How can people hate AJ being the main event it's better than seeing that fucking goofball John Cena every week I hate that idiot.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

No John Cena? Good luck with that bro :lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

inb4 Cena wins the battle royal
inb4 Teddy Long books a random tag match at some point throughout the night
inb4 after the show you all say it sucked


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I hope Tyson Kidd gets an entrance tonight, he is not a jobber at this point. Low-carder yes, but not a jobber.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm really looking forward to the Battle Royal. Seeing Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Jericho, etc. all interacting with one another sounds fun as hell.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

For some reason i get the feeling something big is going to happen tonight, I hope i'm right.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

this show will be bad.Smackdown and Raw need to be renamed to Monday Night Raw staring AJ and Friday Night Smackdown staring AJ.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What time does it start for UK viewers? I've never watched a live smackdown before.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



kieranwwe said:


> What time does it start for UK viewers? I've never watched a live smackdown before.


1am


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

THX ^^


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

OK I am actually going to watch Smackdown tonight. The last two Smackdown specials I watched were terrible (that Christmas show was honest to God one of the Worst Wrestling Shows I have seen in the last decade) but HOPEFULLY, we get something good tonight.

EDIT: Oh and Cena isn't going to win the Battle Royal because it is for a GM Spot. That means it will either go to a heel or a comedy character, like Santino or Hornswoggle.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Should I watch this or continue playing nhl in pro mode :/ im 6-0


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hope AJ wins and becomes GM for an week that would be epic.Her all over the show would easily make it the best raw and smackdown put together,in one week since last year July when Christian and Randy was an hot angle and John Cena VS Punk was going on.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> Hope AJ wins and becomes GM for an week that would be epic.Her all over the show would easily make it the best raw and smackdown put together,in one week since last year July when Christian and Randy was an hot angle and John Cena VS Punk was going on.


No thanks.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If the battle royal winner doesn't reward themselves with a World Title match, then there's no logic in WWE


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Where is Smackdown taking place tonight?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Beth Phoenix to win a shot at mitb! Ahah


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> Hope AJ wins and becomes GM for an week that would be epic.Her all over the show would easily make it the best raw and smackdown put together,in one week since last year July when Christian and Randy was an hot angle and John Cena VS Punk was going on.


I like AJ but she's being featured too much and it's starting to get annoying this would only make it worse


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If it is john cena nobody complains, since its AJ she is a screen hog. -.-


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Aj is becoming the female version of john cena is a matter of time before wwe gives her the divas championship :lmao


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

people are truing on AJ that is so dumb why hate appreciate.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> people are truing on AJ that is so dumb why hate appreciate.


Turning on AJ? Have you realized that there's people who were never a fan of her on the first place? Why dumb marks like you have this illusion that we have to had been fan of a certain superstar in order for us to express how we feel about them?


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fine people not AJ so how about Jericho and Bryan as an duo GM for one week that would be awesome. 
Never ever again Yes Never ever again Yes ever again Yes again Yes again Yes again Yes.That was so funny and epic last night.


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Is this on live in the UK too? Can't find it on the TV guide :/


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> Fine people not AJ so how about Jericho and Bryan as an duo GM for one week that would be awesome.
> Never ever again Yes Never ever again Yes ever again Yes again Yes again Yes again Yes.That was so funny and epic last night.


Wow. Really. :fpalm


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NGPunk said:


> Is this on live in the UK too? Can't find it on the TV guide :/


Sky Sports 3 at 1am

so in about 40 mins


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



leon79 said:


> Sky Sports 3 at 1am
> 
> so in about 40 mins



Cheers, its telling me the 'European Seniors Tour Golf' is on :lol:


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> Fine people not AJ so how about Jericho and Bryan as an duo GM for one week that would be awesome.
> Never ever again Yes Never ever again Yes ever again Yes again Yes again Yes again Yes.That was so funny and epic last night.


Whatever you're smoking, I want a pound of it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Dunk20 said:


> Beth Phoenix to win a shot at mitb! Ahah


I actually wouldn't mind that since it would be different and Beth can wrestle.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This crocodile.movie is pretty good


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SporadicAttack said:


> Whatever you're smoking, I want a pound of it.


Look at the username man I am called That Crazy Guy for an reason.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kharma qualifies for MITB!!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Warrior said:


> Kharma qualifies for MITB!!!!


That would be grand (Y)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm excited for smackdown. The main event sounds like its Going to be good an fun.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I will be mad if Smack Down is shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE. (Y)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

10 mins left playa's


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Anybody want more Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho interactions?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Warrior said:


> Anybody want more Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho interactions?


YES AGAAAAIIIN, YES AGAAAAIIIN, YES AGAAAAIIIN!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Warrior said:


> Anybody want more Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho interactions?


Wouldn't hurt tbh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

EEEEEVVVVVERR AGAYN


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wait, so the battle royal is for a GM spot?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tobyx said:


> Wait, so the battle royal is for a GM spot?


Yes!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The hell , didn't even know. lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Warrior said:


> Yes!


If that makes any sense. The GM should be braind, not muscle.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Would love to see John Cena as GM.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Warrior said:


> Yes!


Wow! I'm actually interested in SmackDown for once!

I think it would be hilarious if Bryan was GM for a week! If the GM is a heel, watch them give themselves a WWE title match on RAW and then a World title match on SmackDown!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I have never noticed how bad Syfy cgi is.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

And here we go...


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If AJ does not start the show I will change the channel.Watching an stream to skip the parts that don't involve AJ in them she is as good as The Rock and Stone Cold Mount Rushmore should be.
1.The Rock
2.Stone Cold
3.DDP
4.AJ


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

It's on!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hopefully this show isn't too awful.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Nattie looking fine.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The hell?

I mean I like seeing Rosa Mendes in a bikini, but what the hell?


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

what the fuck this is not AJ change it.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Natalya! Holy shit!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Last night, after following along with the live thread for Raw, I noticed how negative I've become in regards to all things WWE. So I've decided to try something different. Tonight, I am determined to be happy with Smackdown. No matter what happens on my television, I intend to like it. No exceptions. 

This may be quite a test of my new-found, childlike optimism. I could be setting myself up for failure, but I don't care. Smackdown will be epic. It's going to be awesome because I say so.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

And the show starts out awful...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena or aj to win the gm spot lol 


Wtf is this bullshit


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Natalya calling Bret Hart the GOAT? Rock fans won't be happy.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I hate when they do shit like this


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Shit Smackdown 2/10


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Evas wearing to much clothes, this is going to suck


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



GothicBohemian said:


> Last night, after following along with the live thread for Raw, I noticed how negative I've become in regards to all things WWE. So I've decided to try something different. Tonight, I am determined to be happy with Smackdown. No matter what happens on my television, I intend to like it. No exceptions.
> 
> This may be quite a test of my new-found, childlike optimism. I could be setting myself up for failure, but I don't care. Smackdown will be epic. It's going to be awesome because I say so.


Come on now, even children know when certain things are... poopy.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I enjoy Kaitlyn's breasts


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Epic Kane moment!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kanes a boss hahaha


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Bring on the tag matches.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



That Crazy Guy said:


> what the fuck this is not AJ change it.


I hope you get banned soon.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane face turn confirmed. Helping at a barbecue is one way to get over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Only KANE can set things on fire is the lesson here.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane XD


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Aaaaand Kane's a joke again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That Kane spot. Jeez...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane...freaking LOL.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hilarious. I love non-serious Kane.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane back to being cheesy. fpalm


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I actually enjoyed that.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I don't care about storylines tonight. Just have the show be funny and entertaining for one night. I'm not asking for much.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane knows how to BBQ. I guess that shouldn't surprise me.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

half the guys in the intro are either injured or suspended.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Thats set the tone for the rest of the night


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

20 man tag match...Playa


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL KANE


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

BAH GAWD THE BIG RED MACHINE


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

FUCK MORE AJ. Shit Smackdown already


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao at the opening segment. All the foreign people. ~___~

Funny though.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ricardo has unlimited swag.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wtf eww wwe not cool sucking on aj used maxipad


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So I guess Kane is not a "monster" again..

Nice few months those were.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL @ AJ being the most controversial person in WWE today.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane's back to being pointless again. I'm not sure why WWE keeps backing away from making him a monster heel.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ah, back to no reaction. There we go.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm where are they tonight? Or is the city to small im not supposed to know?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I said by the end of the year Kane would be back to just being a big guy and the monster push would die yet again. 

Well....here we are.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Damn they didn't edit out the Culero chants.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NikkiSixx said:


> Come on now, even children know when certain things are... poopy.


Poopy or not, I'm gonna smile my way through this show. Admittedly, it's already testing my tolerance but that's ok. 

Hooray! Del Rio! This is terrific.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



deadman18 said:


> Hmm where are they tonight? Or is the city to small im not supposed to know?


"Corpus Christi" in Texas. Stadium holds less than 10k.

I'm sure I have heard this promo before. Infact I'm sure Del Rio says every week he is going to win.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So one segment means Kane is no longer relevant or a heel?

Wow...the stupidity of some people.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Bastard bomb


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

did Del Rio just call Sheamus a bastard?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lol del rio


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL ADR called the ppl ********.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Did he say Oreo-land? 

I want to go to Oreo Land!!! 


And Alberto, I think at least half the fans don't like Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why do people like Sheamus? Good question Del Rio. Once they do, maybe we can come up with the answer.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

He he just say bastard?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



GothicBohemian said:


> Poopy or not, I'm gonna smile my way through this show. Admittedly, it's already testing my tolerance but that's ok.
> 
> Hooray! Del Rio! This is terrific.


:lol I'm rooting for you.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Carcass said:


> LOL @ AJ being the most controversial person in WWE today.


It's true, though. At least on the IWC it is. So many people like her, many others hate her. A 100 page appreciation thread barely a month old shows it lol.

nd on the opener. Kane FTW. Haha


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The arena has got to be 1/2 full at best for this crowd noise.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL! I CAME HERE LEGALLY!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rio trying to get dat HEAT, no Miami tho


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tobyx said:


> did Del Rio just call Sheamus a bastard?


Si


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

alright this is pretty good


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm glad they're letting Del Rio talk. He might actually start getting some legit heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Where is your papers? SHOW ME YOUR PAPERS.:lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



deadman18 said:


> Hmm where are they tonight? Or is the city to small im not supposed to know?


Corpus Christi I believe. Wouldn't it be awesome if Austin was there? Came out and stunned Del Rio's ass.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao. Del Rio's finally doing something entertaining.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

"show me your papers" haha


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Oh my God lmfao wtf is this?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This...is bad. I like Del Rio, but no.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LMAO stupid cena fan was scared shitless


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ricardo crusading against Illegal Immigration. 

He'll be top babyface in Arizona.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Obvious plant is plant.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

It's gettin' racial up in here!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What did he just say?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

PAPERS! GIVE ME YOUR DAMN PAPERS!

Del Rio, let me see your damn papers!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Oh my fucking god :lmao
This is the best thing he's ever done.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

He'll show you his papers if he has too


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

oh my god hahahaha let del rio come out and do this every week or something like this and I could get behind him


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That was fucking gold


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This is already a fun episode.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

We've gone to immigration papers to get heat. That's desperate even for WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

del rio needs to come to my town. so many illegals here


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao Del Rio asking fans for their papers!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*










Randy Orton will show him his papers.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol Sheamus forgot his belt


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

this is a good promo, but Del Rio couldn't get heat from the sun


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lol Del rio called them *******


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Alberto- SHOW ME YOUR PAPERS!

Ricardo- SHOW ME YOUR PENIS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Any adult man in Cena gear should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Am I dead? Is this real?

Del Rio not sucking balls?


What the actual fuck?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tedious said:


> Randy Orton will show him his papers.


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I have to watch that promo over again :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Del Rio was entertaining.....,


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Alright! Sheamus and Del Rio. And finally, the car has a purpose! What a night so far.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This feud sucks. I really don't know what else to say. I have no interest just because we all know ADR won't win at MiTB.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tedious said:


> Randy Orton will show him his papers.


:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Alberto Del Rio wants to see your papers while Orton just wants to go to them.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I've never been more entertained by Del Rio. Ahahaha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This is the most entertaining thing Del Rio has done since he came back. He trolled the crowd masterfully.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

He couldn't get heat if he's life depended on it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sheamus'll be perfectly fine by the end of the night.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Reminds me of The Great Escape game on the PS2, the guards used to say "Show me your papers" in a similar accent lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tedious said:


> Randy Orton will show him his papers.


lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tobyx said:


> lol Sheamus forgot his belt


Somewhere backstage Vince isn't happy.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

We start off the Great American Bash with 2 Mexicans and an Irishman. Oh well it was surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



TripleG said:


> Alberto Del Rio wants to see your papers while Orton just wants to go to them.


Assuming you are referring to marijuana.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I admit I enjoyed that, even if Del Rio was once again horrible on the mic.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Carcass said:


> :lmao. Del Rio's finally doing something entertaining.


I thought the same thing. Hoping the battle royale is worth watching too.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wwe is so fucking stupid. Perfect time for rey to makes his return they fucked it up.


Btw where does wwe get those.cars from?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hey, gotta give props to Ricardo... he popped that hood like a boss.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Still the best part is him calling them Mojados meaning ********. haha


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I was almost 100% sure that was gonna be Rey's moment to return. Bummer.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

tuned in mid way through Del Rio's promo, what I heard thought it was good nice brawl to.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I was hoping Austin would come out and stun his ass. But then again, I'm always hoping Austin will come out and stun someone's ass.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> Hey, gotta give props to Ricardo... he popped that hood like a boss.


Well seeing as most hispanics are born with the innate knowledge of auto-repair and lawn-care, it isn't surprising.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

ADR should accuse every foreign wrestlers (like Santino and Khali) of being illegal immigrants.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I like this aggressive, papers demanding Del Rio. I could easily warm to the guy if he keeps getting time to talk before his matches.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lol that was hilarious, Texas is mini Mexico.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Del rio was entreating? MINDFUCK!

This live Smackdown is already better then the last one


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Assuming you are referring to marijuana.


Referring to his movie quote....not weed

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Modern said:


> He couldn't get heat if he's life depended on it.


Just get Kane to set fire to him.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Where are the tag matches?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Dark_Link said:


> Wwe is so fucking stupid. Perfect time for rey to makes his return they fucked it up.
> 
> 
> Btw where does wwe get those.cars from?


Probably rent them from local dealerships.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

In before WWE recap that.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Well seeing as most hispanics are born with the innate knowledge of auto-repair and lawn-care, it isn't surprising.


Thats racist.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Although I guess Del Rio is a Mexican JBL lol.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Cyon said:


> ADR should accuse every foreign wrestlers (like Santino and Khali) of being illegal immigrants.


What like a passport control gimmick? :lmao


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

People complain that there needs to be more of a focus on wrestling ability and they hire an MMA guy like Del Rio and people moan about his promo's constantly. Maybe just enjoy his wrestling for a bit


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Even better the second time! Awesome Smackdown is awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

As a huge fan of racist/discrimination type comedy, ADR has already won segment of the night tonight.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

BLOOD!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

BLOOD!!! 

Hide the kiddies!!! HIDE THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What's with the RAW logo before SD is shown?

I might be wrong, but I think I saw this bit 3 minutes ago. 

BLADE JOB.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

BLOOD.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

blood??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fella has street cred? Ok Booker.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Dunk20 said:


> Thats racist.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That cut on Sheamus' nose gets busted open every week.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Is it just me or is lately Sheamus always bleeding?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sheamus busted open the HARD WAY! :mark:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

gotta be fun to drive Nice cars about 20 feet every night


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

ADR was just trying to give Sheamus some color..


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

blade job, YES


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Khali time!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Layla looks tiny compared to him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cesaro time!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



James1o1o said:


> What like a passport control gimmick? :lmao


THAT WOULD SO WORK!!! HE WOULD GET TONS OF HEAT!!!

...now show me your papers, you illegal alien!!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I really wonder what the owner of that car must be wondering when he watches del rio slam that hood up and down like its a piece of gym equipment :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

FML Khali!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Yesssss... Tag match!


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

omg blood on a pg show:O


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Great Khali has been around since 2006. 

Yeah, I'm shocked too.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Is it just me or is lately Sheamus always bleeding?


Well he is supremely white and also a stuck up cunt. That actually makes him a tampon so it fits.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I bet Layla's sucked Khali clean off


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Is it? Is it? Yes, IT IS!!!! Great Khali. And it's a mixed tag match! 


Awesome.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

JBL did it better, all I have to say.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Booker is killing it on commentary.

"YA KNOW I BE MAKIN DEM RIBS, DAWG!"


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sheamus blading with the Zoro sign. LOL


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cesaro doing the Job, Fuck This Company


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Swiss Death on Khali please.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Layla and Aksana are the only reasons I'm staying tuned in to this.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What is this theme?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Claudio! HEEYYY!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tag Team Match Playa! Holla! Holla! Holla! 

Khali makes me sick...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Antonio is gonna do that JOB tonight! 8*D


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DAT AKSANA!


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Funny how its supposed to be celebrating America yet its been all about forigners...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So far we've had ADR (Mexican), Sheamus (Irish), Khali (Indian), Layla (English), Antonio Cesaro (Swiss) and Aksana (Lithuanian).

Great American Bash!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ummmm. So far on the Great AMERICAN Bash we have had...2 Mexicans, an Irishman, a Brit, an Indian, a Swiss dude, and a Lithuanian...interesting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Aksana looks less like The Baroness than the last time I saw her.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Blah boring match


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

OMG BLOOD ATTITUDE ERA!111111


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What is that smell?

Oh right, I smell *JOBBING!*

MAKE 'EM PROUD, CESARO!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Incoming swiss death on khali.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



OldschoolHero said:


> Funny how its supposed to be celebrating America yet its been all about forigners...


Are you American? LET ME SEE YOUR PAPERS.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

why does Khali have a job...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

THE GREAT AMERICAN BASH

No American wrestlers so far.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Damn! Aksana's got an ass!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sharmell, Booker?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli need to be a tag team in the WWE ASAP


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wait.

A Diva....springboarding?

The fuck!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

At least that was short.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

United Nations Smackdown tonight. Dat music..



Headliner said:


> As a huge fan of racist/discrimination type comedy, ADR has already won segment of the night tonight.


Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SteenIsGod said:


> Cesaro doing the Job, Fuck This Company


Yeah, he really "jobbed" to him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao MY GAWD Khali is horrible. He couldn't get into the ring fast enough to attack Cesaro


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

My ears are bleeding.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

New musac


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Khali beats Cesaro?? Fuck this company.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sigh..


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well, that was short. But amazing. and a true celebration of America!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback and Sandow only two left with streaks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Khali winning matches in 2012.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Just listening to the lyrics of Layla's theme implies she's more of a semen swallowing knob jockey than Kelly Kelly :ass


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> Ummmm. So far on the Great AMERICAN Bash we have had...2 Mexicans, an Irishman, a Brit, an Indian, a Swiss dude, and a Lithuanian...interesting.


MELTING POT


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That dance...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cmon Cody!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I hope it would be Ryback!

edit: Ah fuck it's..... it's Christian.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cody heading to MiTB DAWG!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Woooo Cody's in the match


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SHUCKY DUCKY, QUACK QUACK!

YA GOTTA LOVE IT!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Khali can't even move around the ring. Just release this man!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Ryback and Sandow only two left with streaks.


And Sandow is going to lose in the battle royal.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sweet Rhodes/Chrstian tonight


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Commercial for Assassin's Creed 3!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Layla has upgraded from McCool's old theme to....Tiffany's old theme.

Teddy's outfit :lmao

Cody/Christian tonight :mark:


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So what happens to the winner of the Battle Royal or have they not said?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I honestly have no idea who is going to win smackdown mitb it's either Cody or the way there pushing Kidd that's also possible and god forbid they let tensai win it. Can't see Sandow winning it yet besides wouldn't want him going for world title so early in his career


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Still dont think Cody is right to win MITB right now, but at least let him qualify.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wow I was expecting him to face Santino for a spot in the MITB match not Christian. Guess Christian may be facing someone for IC title at MITB instead


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DaftFox said:


> So what happens to the winner of the Battle Royal or have they not said?


they become interim GM for a week


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well.

I guess we can't complain. This was a PPV not but a few years back... 

Then again...from the Raw thread yesterday after we saw Christian dancing.. now Khali...

Drink up everyone....


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cody deserved to be in the MITB match anyway


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Christian is losing tonight then


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DaftFox said:


> So what happens to the winner of the Battle Royal or have they not said?


Next week's GM, I think.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Contrary to popular belief, Khali isn't exactly popular in India. I have no idea why hes still in the company.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DaftFox said:


> So what happens to the winner of the Battle Royal or have they not said?


Gm for a week


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DaftFox said:


> So what happens to the winner of the Battle Royal or have they not said?


They are awarded American papers.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Just watch Sheamus no sell Del Rio's attack and win the Battle Royal


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DaftFox said:


> So what happens to the winner of the Battle Royal or have they not said?


I'm guessing Eve will have to "clean them up"


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I DONT WHAT TO CAL THAT, A WAIT A MINUTE, STAY IN MA FAVE FIVE, CONNECTED TOT HE ANKLE BONE, RIGHT DERE DAWG, LET ME TELL YA RIGHT NOW, TONIGHT, WOAH, WITH THE GREATEST OF EASE, OH MA GOODNESS, AAHHHHH HERE WE GO, QUACK QAUCK.

Did I get thenm all?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Has anyone made a Booker T soundboard yet?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DaftFox said:


> So what happens to the winner of the Battle Royal or have they not said?


They become GM next week.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



nemesisdivina said:


> Contrary to popular belief, Khali isn't exactly popular in India. I have no idea why hes still in the company.


Because he can dance. No one shakes it like Khali.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Not sure what exactly is the point of Christian vs. Rhodes again unless Rhodes qualifies this time.

The crowd is completely dead. They had no reaction to Layla, The Great Khali, Cesaro, or Aksana. The match went as expected.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm gonna post random gifs of Ariana during ad breaks for you guys


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



CaptainObvious said:


> We've gone to immigration papers to get heat. That's desperate even for WWE.


WWE does stuff like that all the time.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Okay, thanks.

Guess that could be pretty interesting.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> They become GM next week.


Just next week's Smackdown. Next week's Raw GM will apparently be a "big name". I'm guessing Austin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao at WWE showing this as the Raw special moment. Nice way to shit on WCW.:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL @ Vince loving the fact he put WCW out of business.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That pop for Foley was just beautiful


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Now thats aa awesome Raw moment.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

A dig at WCW I see...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Classic moment.


LOOK AT THE CROWD.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao Schiavone


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Marking out for this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Best Raw moment ever.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Michael Cole was great when Foley won the title. Honestly made it so special.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Vince always likes to stick the knife in to wcw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Foley winning the title off the Rock is my favorite Raw moment. 

Michael Cole...yes...Michael Cole had the call of a lifetime "Mick Foley has achieved the dreams of everyone who has ever been told you can't do it!"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WCW just got shot down there.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Nice moment! Now let's go Rhodes!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Great memories. beautiful.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

JEDI MASTER RHODES!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



ToddTheBod said:


> LOL @ Vince loving the fact he put WCW out of business.


Wasn't that their own fault in that example? Didn't they leak Foley winning during their broadcast and shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They just had to add that little wcw thing at the end didn't they. vince is proud you can tell


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cody needs a new jacket.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Talk about a dagger with a pearl handle.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Finally two wrestlers worth watching.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That has to be the best Raw moment byfar.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I love Cody's "jacket"

It has a hoody but easy access to the crotch area. It's a rapists' dream come true.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

It's 2012 and Vin Man is still shitting on WCW. Hilarious.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ironic considering the name of this show.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lol There are no peeps in the crowd, Christian.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

From Road Dogg and Al Snow's match in the snow to Shawn Michaels reuniting with DX and Foley's win, that is still one of the best episodes of Raw. Ever.


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Any one forget christian exist o.o I should watch smackdown more often


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So to get into the MITB, Cody has to beat a guy that is already in it even though he already lost his chance last week? 

Russo. You back there?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> It's 2012 and Vin Man is still shitting on WCW. Hilarious.


No need to stop doing what yall good at I guess hahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Christian has to lose he's canadian


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SP103 said:


> I love Cody's "jacket"
> 
> It has a hoody but easy access to the crotch area. It's a rapists' dream come true.


:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL @ that one fan going "Let's go Christian". Screaming like a jackass won't get other people to join you in the chant.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Dammit I don't want to see a freaking commercial...want to see Christian vs Rhodes


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Heavenly Invader said:


> LOL @ that one fan going "Let's go Christian". Screaming like a jackass won't get other people to join you in the chant.


He got people to join in on the chant just before the commercial break.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



nemesisdivina said:


> Cody needs a new jacket.


Blasphemy! Viva la Penis Coat!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NearFall said:


> No need to stop doing what yall good at I guess hahaha


lol If I was Vince I would bring that moment up a lot too. WCW fucked themselves so bad. Hard not to laugh at it over and over again.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NikkiSixx said:


> Blasphemy! Viva la Penis Coat!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Not only does Christian look like a character from The Simpsons, now he looks like he can cook some pretty decent meth.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This crowd is really dead.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> This crowd is really dead.


Is it still in texas like in RAW? Si! Si! Si!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This is what Cody said to the board of directors to get this match


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tobyx said:


>


Isn't she like 14?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



TripleG said:


> So to get into the MITB, Cody has to beat a guy that is already in it even though he already lost his chance last week?
> 
> Russo. You back there?


So, you'd rather get Cody vs. random face jobber #478474 than Cody/Christian? OK then.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Dunk20 said:


> Is it still in texas like in RAW? Si! Si! Si!


Everything's bigger in Texas...except for the pops.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tedious said:


> Isn't she like 14?


no she turned 19 last week


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Dammit, didn't realise it was a live smackdown week. What did I miss??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I liked Christian as a face last year, but right now he's horrible.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Oh good god. A commercial break?!

I swear I'm going to have to buy a new t.v. soon. YOU DON'T have a commercial break in the middle of a match!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Christian fappin right der dawg


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Very Solid TV Match


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Bearodactyl said:


> Dammit, didn't realise it was a live smackdown week. What did I miss??


Del Rio going all border patrol on Texas (beating included). Khali being Khali. Now Rhodes is in a qualifying match.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rhodes is using Goldusts moveset... I'm intruiged.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

GORE GORE GORE!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

These two are absolutely gold together. I hope they feud forever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I love that Cody uses moves from Hardcore Holly and Goldust.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rhodes just won clean? The fuck? And somehow he's not the IC Champion right.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

MITB just got a little better.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rhodes better win it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That Cross Rhodes looked like he slammed himself to the mat. 

Good match though.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Didn't expect Rhodes to win clean.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Might as well just grab the briefcase now Cody...no need to wait.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Yes cody!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sweet happy for Cody!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cody is in


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SporadicAttack said:


> Oh good god. A commercial break?!
> 
> I swear I'm going to have to buy a new t.v. soon. YOU DON'T have a commercial break in the middle of a match!


Buying a new tv helps? Its a live show.:gun:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Could you just imagine Santino as WHC. :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



DaftFox said:


> Del Rio going all border patrol on Texas (beating included). Khali being Khali. Now Rhodes is in a qualifying match.


I'll have to youtube that later I suppose. Oh well.. logged on in time to see ma boy Cody qualifying, happy days!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Joel said:


> Rhodes better win it.


Or what? :cool2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

MITB needs Evan Bourne.. I don't care if he hobbles out on crutches pissing neon yellow urine full of Jeff Hardy's pain pills.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

really hornswoggle... really..


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Pretty solid match.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Great Match, Codys finisher looked a little strange though


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Slater!!!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Someone just drown Hornswoggle.

OH YEA, HEATH FUCKING SLATER.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fucking Swoggle and a ginger with downs.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

fucking Cletus SMH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

HEATH :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Slater!!! All bow down!


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

#SLATERSGONNASLATE


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Aaaaaand the ratings just skyrocketed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm transfixed by Slater's bitchtits... can't.... stop....... looking.....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Slater lmao fucking troll


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Oh Zack...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Vince....didn't you pound bad singing to death with Jillian Hall?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

NATALYA.

Also:

Del Rio being awesome.
Rhodes in!

Outside of the Khali nonsense, so far, so good.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That looks like such an awesome party. Wish i was there. I want to hang in the pool with Hornswoggle . And dance with Brodus.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I like how the dancing segment was made up of all the ethnics.

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Someone call my momma because I just drank a cup of Drain-O!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That new sew in for Naomi.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I...can't. WWE has finally killed my ability to even.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Imagine if thats how partys actually were. LMAO


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Not surprised by Rhodes winning clean. Christian is the guy chosen to put the heels over. He did it with Del Rio two weeks ago, now Rhodes.

The crowd still is terrible though. At least there was somewhat of a let's go Christian chant.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If I ever see Kane dancing with that fat annoying fuck Brodus Clay I will be very, very pissed.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They just went full retard.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Brodus Ryder Usos....turn it up!


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

One of the Usos in the background, lol!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Bob the Jobber said:


> NATALYA.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


By the way, does Natalya like have an incest fetish of Bret Hart? :lmao In every segment she appears in she talks about him.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Alright everyone-throw a few bucks in the hat and I'll go to the liquor store..anything to dull this pain.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> By the way, does Natalya like have an incest fetish of Bret Hart? :lmao In every segment she appears in she talks about him.


Vince McMahon took care of her script personally tonight.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Argh i didn't realise this was on. Have i missed anything good?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why....why do I continue to torture myself :jose


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I dream of a day where Rikishi shows up and shows brodus what real dancing is but it would never happen


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Didn't anyone notice the random Percy Watson appearance?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I like how WWE aren't showing us what's really happening there. 

Dice game.....check.
A mean spades game.....check.
Henny as the drink of choice....Remy as a back up.....check.
A lot of natural shit talking between random blacks......check.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



kennedy=god said:


> Argh i didn't realise this was on. Have i missed anything good?


Del Rio was interesting.
NATALYA is smoking.
Rhodes gets into the MITB.

Overall: good.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> Vince McMahon took care of her script personally tonight.


It's like Vince is attracted to Bret and expresses himself through Natalya.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NearFall said:


> They just went full retard.


You never go full retard.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tobyx said:


>


You just gonna spend all night spamming gifs of an only moderately attractive girl?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> If I ever see Kane dancing with that fat annoying fuck Brodus Clay I will be very, very pissed.


More pissed then when he did the Trumpet dance with Santino? (Sorry for reminding you..)


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> I like how WWE aren't showing us what's really happening there.
> 
> Dice game.....check.
> A mean spades game.....check.
> ...


Tyson takin Nattie back to the locker room to bang.......check



Bearodactyl said:


> More pissed then when he did the Trumpet dance with Santino? (Sorry for reminding you..)


Well I had that blocked out of my mind, but thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tobyx said:


>


I don't know who that bitch is but stop posting gifs of her. She ain't shit! :gun:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> I like how WWE aren't showing us what's really happening there.
> 
> Dice game.....check.
> A mean spades game.....check.
> ...


Don't forget the usual scuffle between the blacks over someone stepping on someones Jordans.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rhodes deserves to win mitb


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> You just gonna spend all night spamming gifs of an only moderately attractive girl?


I'm insulted. But then again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> You just gonna spend all night spamming gifs of an only moderately attractive girl?


I second that, starts to become annoying, obsessive much ?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> I like how WWE aren't showing us what's really happening there.
> 
> Dice game.....check.
> A mean spades game.....check.
> ...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Del Rio was interesting.
> NATALYA is smoking.
> Rhodes gets into the MITB.
> 
> Overall: good.


Thanks man (Y). I like Rhodes but i'd rather Sandow won MITB tbh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

wait what.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

A Riley sighting???


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

You know who isn't going to MITB? Alex Riley.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Riley got a pop man.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I thought Riley was with AW?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

A-Ry jobbing :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

How many people are in this damn MITB match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Riley doesn't even get an entrance. Damn, this ***** stock fallen in the past year. :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Dolph Ziggler is gonna qualify for the MITB now.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Yes Ziggler!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

OMG, Alex Riley?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lol Riley


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Alex (the jobber) Riley


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ziggler is in MITB.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lol goodnight sweet alex riley


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

More heat than all the heels combined. Gota love Vickie.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YES ZIGGLER


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hmmmmm...I wonder who will win this match.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I keep forgetting about Alex Riley. 
Damn, he would make an awesome midcard face.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Phew. Dolph IS gonna be in the MITB match.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ziggler going to Money In The Bank!!!

Unless of course, he reaches new jobbing levels.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Alex Riley gets no music. 


Whenever I hear Vickie Guerrero talk, I get horrifying flashbacks to watching The Garbage Pail Kids Movie.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Riley ready to job. But he got a pop.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

A WILD ALEX RILEY APPEARS!

CATCH IT BEFORE IT DISAPPEARS FOR A MONTH AGAIN!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ziggler needs to get his hair dyed, pronto.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> I like how WWE aren't showing us what's really happening there.
> 
> Dice game.....check.
> A mean spades game.....check.
> ...


can't forget your uncles playing a mean game of dominoes


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I actually want to see Riley pushed. 


But obviously not over the man Ziggler.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

God I wish the QUEEN DIVA was wearing her bathing suit again :mark:


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ahhh fuck, why does Riley have to come up against Ziggler, they should both be in the MITB match. Riley needs pushing.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol @ Ziggler being stuck in the same position since late 2010. You could take any promo since then and you wouldn't even know which month it was from.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol wouldn't it be hilarious if Riley won this match.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SporadicAttack said:


> How many people are in this damn MITB match?


9, I Think


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I thought that they released Riley.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



TripleG said:


> Alex Riley gets no music.
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear Vickie Guerrero talk, I get horrifying flashbacks to watching* The Garbage Pail Kids Movie*.


Holy water in one hand, crucifix in the other.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

so how many spots left in the mitb? thought they were full guess i forgot the amount of people who can qualify


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ziggler and Cody in the Smackdown MITB, other then Santino in it looks like we got a great Smackdown MITB.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That fast flurry of commentary for the near fall was like the sound of 17 higher pitched Vinces.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



abrown0718 said:


> can't forget your uncles playing a mean game of dominoes


Don't forget the eventual freestyle battle around the ribs on the grill.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

A-Ry was in last year's Raw MITB, lulz.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol Alex Riley was in last years MITB. Idiot.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Riley gets very good reactions for a guy who's done literally nothing in a year. Shame he can't really wrestle.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kidd won his first match on RAW in two years? :lmao


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Man, where did the huge pops for Dolph Ziggler go?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What happened to the Riley that I used to knoooow?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm surprised this match is still going on


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Kidd won his first match on RAW in two years? :lmao


It was probably his first appearance on RAW in two years. Most under used person in the WWE.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Maveo said:


> Man, where did the huge pops for Dolph Ziggler go?


Where's the huge pops for anyone today? The best they've done is a let's go Christian chant. Other than that, mostly silence.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL! BOOKER CALLING OUT A-RY ON DEM NIKES!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



kennedy=god said:


> Riley gets very good reactions for a guy who's done literally nothing in a year. Shame he can't really wrestle.


The crowd only popped due to the epicness of his music.

And did Booker just say "That's what this bitch is about"?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Riley improved in the ring.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DOLPH ZIGGLER!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Booker T. shooting on Riley wearing tennis shoes into the arena? Wow.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Does any one here think ziggler may win MITB? Or am I the only one?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

so 1 spot left?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Riley was trying to pull a 'Kidd' in that match!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That was a pretty enjoyable match, even though it was short, great intensity. Ziggler better win MITB!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



TripleG said:


> The Garbage Pail Kids Movie.


why would you even bring this movie up, TripleG. :sad:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



ToddTheBod said:


> Booker T. shooting on Riley wearing tennis shoes into the arena? Wow.



He was calling him out on wearing tennis shoes with kickpads, a horrible fad.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sounds like Riley leaned on somebody's jacket.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ziggles made A-Ry look good there for a sec. Ahhhh, sweet results today. Cody in. Ziggler in. I hope they keep this going lmao


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



ToddTheBod said:


> Booker T. shooting on Riley wearing tennis shoes into the arena? Wow.


It's Booker T, what do you expect?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Dunk20 said:


> I second that, starts to become annoying, obsessive much ?


lol I only posted about 3 or 4.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

AJ interview next? Sweeeet


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Does any one here think ziggler may win MITB? Or am I the only one?


I think they're giving the MITB to Ziggler or Rhodes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So I wonder if WWE is ever going to explain how Raw guys are able to be in the SD MITB match. Oh wait.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

short match but Alex Riley looked good out there


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



ToddTheBod said:


> Booker T. shooting on Riley wearing tennis shoes into the arena? Wow.


Next thing we know Booker will beat Riley in a cage match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So WWE is qualifying the potential MITB winners tonight? Talk about anti-climatic.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole talking about "getting inside" AJ. Looks like we might finally get dat AJ pregnancy angle.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Riley was trying to pull a 'Kidd' in that match!


That's illegal in most countries :vince2


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

OMG Cena is in a ladder match!!! How can he possibly overcome the odds and win???



Disgusting


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Does any one here think ziggler may win MITB? Or am I the only one?


Not a chance. Sheamus has pinned Ziggler 6 times in less then 2 months. Either Cody or Sandow will win it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Riley has definitely improved. Good to see Ziggler in the MITB match as expected.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> The crowd only popped due to the epicness of his music.
> 
> And did Booker just say "That's what this bitch is about"?


His music wasn't playing lol.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Michael Cole is a world class journalist guys.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Is Ryback up next?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> That's illegal in most countries :vince2


repped! haha


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I wish they did "Exclusive interviews" for the actual wrestlers, i'd much rather we tried to see what was going on there mind. I've never liked how obsessed this company with non-wrestlers like AJ tbh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> I like how WWE aren't showing us what's really happening there.
> 
> Dice game.....check.
> A mean spades game.....check.
> ...





abrown0718 said:


> can't forget your uncles playing a mean game of dominoes


And a lot of sunflower seed shells on the ground.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> That's illegal in most countries :vince2


:bron


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I seriously thought that was going to be a Ryback match for a second. Why didn't they at least play A-Ry's music?

Ziggler's in though. He should definitely win it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

More AJ?

YES YES YES!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



kennedy=god said:


> I wish they did "Exclusive interviews" for the actual wrestlers, i'd much rather we tried to see what was going on there mind. I've never liked how obsessed this company with non-wrestlers like AJ tbh.


AJ is a wrestler .


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Does any one here think ziggler may win MITB? Or am I the only one?


He's got a better chance than Rhodes, who everyone thinks is going to win for reasons I can't fathom.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

AJ show me your papers i'm pretty sure you should still be in Arkham Asylum with the joker not out in the world


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Huganomics said:


> He's got a better chance than Rhodes, who everyone thinks is going to win for reasons I can't fathom.


Why does Ziggler have a better chance then Rhodes? The guy got brogue-buried by Sheamus 6 times in less then 2 months. Anyone thinking Ziggler has a chance is delusional.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Looking forward to this AJ segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole getting that heat.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



kennedy=god said:


> I wish they did "Exclusive interviews" for the actual wrestlers, i'd much rather we tried to see what was going on there mind. I've never liked how obsessed this company with non-wrestlers like AJ tbh.


"non-wrestler"?

She had a match on last weeks Smackdown and on Raw lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Huganomics said:


> He's got a better chance than Rhodes, who everyone thinks is going to win for reasons I can't fathom.


People seem to think that's why he dropped the IC title so he could move on to bigger and better things. I tend to agree with them although don't feel he'll win a cash in. Thus sending him back to his more demented character.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hahahahaha 'Back from adverts' Raw logo on Smackdown XD


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol @ Cole's introduction of AJ.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Time to change the channel. Here comes the most overrated person in wrestling today.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

THE GOAT IS HERE


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What? Aj most talked? Bitch please.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Awesome Russo Swerve coming up

:cole3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I know it's their job to hype this up but let Punk/Bryan do that themselves now. ~___~


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I think AJ is going to makeout with Cole


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Does Cole have some blonde in his hair nowadays?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I like AJ and all but I wish she had a better theme. Her theme is trash.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Dat AJ


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

THE CHAMP IS HERE.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YES! chants during AJ segment. :no:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole's been hitting that Just For Men pretty hard.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> And a lot of sunflower seed shells on the ground.


and the numerous gunshots going throughout the projects.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Dark_Link said:


> What? Aj most talked? Bitch please.


LOl she has been.

GOAT

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Her skins makes her look like she's coated in caramel. 


Tasty.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SporadicAttack said:


> Time to change the channel. Here comes the most overrated person in wrestling today.


That award is still in Cena,s forehead.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

AJ's music doesn't really scream "crazy bitch".


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This reminds me almost of Wrestlemania XX - Christian vs Jericho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Yeah, yeah it is. :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I like AJ and all but I wish she had a better theme. Her theme is trash.


Give her A-Ry's he's not doing anything with it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

wwe always makes these good promos it's ridiculous good music here


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Huganomics said:


> AJ's music doesn't really scream "crazy bitch".







?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Do we have to recap this whole thing? I mean she's cutting a promo right now, couldn't we save time by just letting the promo tell the story?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YAY! RAW recaps! :no:


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



James1o1o said:


> This reminds me almost of Wrestlemania XX - Christian vs Jericho


3 Talented People Opposed to Two.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Dubstep, WWE?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

the whole story has a 90's attitude feel too it..


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

For anyone not thinking AJ is most talked about in wwe hasn't been on this very forum later.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I like AJ and all but I wish she had a better theme. Her theme is trash.


Hey, as long as she doesn't go back to her first theme, I'm happy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The sound of AJ doing YES! chants is ungodly irritating.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> Why does Ziggler have a better chance then Rhodes? The guy got brogue-buried by Sheamus 6 times in less then 2 months. Anyone thinking Ziggler has a chance is delusional.


Bryan was jobbing on Superstars when he won the briefcase.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> and the numerous gunshots going throughout the projects.


Oh tomorrow is gonna be a son of a bitch. We don't shoot fireworks, we shoot guns.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SteenIsGod said:


> 3 Talented People Opposed to Two.


:vince2


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



TripleG said:


> Her skins makes her look like she's coated in caramel.
> 
> 
> Tasty.


I'd rather her be coated in something else.:vince


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The music fits and its a great promo but lets be honest the commentators wree laughing in real life.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

oh god even AJ has dubstep now.

Actually, in my opinion, Cole's interview segments are usually really good. Looking forward to this


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This feud has been awful


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WWE has more filler than a Russian Hot Dog.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



YimYac said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



YimYac said:


>


omfg. I'm imaganing AJ kidnapping and tying up punk's sister to get his attention!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This video package is like..how do you say...silly?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The problem with this is AJ doesnt look crazy at all. Its just feels fake and stupid.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why AJ Why!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SteenIsGod said:


> 3 Talented People Opposed to Two.


Yup, Daniel Bryan and AJ.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



YimYac said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

She won't explain anything until after MITB.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The background noise in the recap segments always make me laugh. Always overdone.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tobyx said:


> omfg. I'm imaganing AJ kidnapping and tying up punk's sister to get his attention!


I can actually see that happening strangely enough.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Go away aj.You are nothing you stupid bitch.

This feud is a joke


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

There's nothing this company does better than fucking video packages. :lol


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



jblvdx said:


> The problem with this is AJ doesnt look crazy at all. Its just feels fake and stupid.


Have you dated a crazy chick?

THey look normal.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol @ the one "WHAT!" guy.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Carcass said:


> Yup, Daniel Bryan and AJ.


So brave.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I missed the first hour. Anything good happen? Returns, etc?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Aj is not crazy. She want to be loved. Damn Kane, why did you break up with her?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole is a helluva mic worker,he can be really irritating sometimes.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

How old is AJ?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That one guy trying to start an awkward "WHAT" chant. :lmao


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Teenager?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole better watch himself before she pulls out that switchblade. She is a PR from Jersey after all.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

aint she 25 hmmmmm


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Michael Cole telling it like it is lmao @ teenager


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fuck AJ, She Needs to be fired.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

AJ's a teenager now?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole wants some of that AJ


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole talking about pursuing a real man :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole is trying to catch.:lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

HAHAHA YES COLE. I LOVE YOU.

Today I learned in WWE a 25 year old woman is considered a teenager


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

MY MAN COLE MOVING IN ON THAT ASS.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole mining for that sweet AJ pussy...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Don't do it Cole. She looks like Vic Steamboat.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole wants to bang AJ?

Truly shes the GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole's using this interview to hit on AJ? :lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL at Cole!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL COLE


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole's taking after King by going after 16 year olds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well this is creepy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao Cole WTF!?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

kiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Oh my.... fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Michael Cole is into teenagers and little girls.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Michael Cole loves crazy chicks.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL at cole!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Michael Cole just called her a teenager, now he's hitting on her.

Okay Sandusky..


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fuck off, Cole.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They're doing too much with AJ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole. I hate you.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole is brilliant.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

A man with a wedding ring right in the shot. :lol


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That sounds so damn creepy XD


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> Oh tomorrow is gonna be a son of a bitch. We don't shoot fireworks, we shoot guns.


Then we all gonna do to jail.

Atleast we get to see our fathers, right?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lawler's pedophile ways have rubbed off on Cole. :lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

43 year old man calls a girl a teenager and hits on her.
WWE, helping girls with daddy issues.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

ahahahaha Cole is awesome.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

At least Daniel Bryan's music works tonight.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NikkiSixx said:


> That one guy trying to start an awkward "WHAT" chant. :lmao


That dude is hilarious :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Bryan and dat selling


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole Is A GOD.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole looks like a mutant.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

no reaction for Bryan aswell.

This feud needs to end


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Daniel Bryan/Michael Cole rivalry to restart? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tie choke that fucker!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Bryan and Cole double teaming AJ


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Please please Please please Please please Please please Please please Please please Please please make Cole AJ happen. ALL Would be forgiven, Cole, ALL would be forgiven.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao Cole


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

booker t: wow
lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole doing Jerry proud attempting to catch


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Carcass said:


> Yup, Daniel Bryan and AJ.


Repped.

Oh god. 

TWO GOATS IN THE RING.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The story is about AJ, Bryan.

Not you, not Punk.

AJ.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That one guy - "whaaaaaaaaat"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I smell some shark jumping and serious tomfoolery.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

AJ and Bryan back together

GOAT


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Good pop for Punk


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Nice pop for Punk.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DAT POP


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This segment is gold Cole was hilarious Bryan is lets see how punk does


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DAT POP.

This is a great crowd.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Get this anorexic bitch outta here. Punk/Bryan was so much better when it had no storyline leading up to OTL, this is just cringe worthy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> I smell some shark jumping and serious tomfoolery.


Well they did kinda do a recap of WCW's finger poke of doom episode


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk is a joke now srs


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Booker T's chuckle there :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk looks genuinly pissed. Nice


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

CM Punk selling like a champ.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> I smell some shark jumping and serious *tomfoolery*.


A fantastic word for the record.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Bleh........


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Pedo cole? Russo wrote this shit right? Nobody can deny that russo isn't ghost writting for wwe.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm 100% sure Punk has tapped AJ at least once


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk apologizing? 

The Universe might collapse on itself. Reality will be destroyed!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So where's Kane? Is he not out here to save Harley?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Harley Quinn doesn't need no help


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WHAT A LOAD OF GARBAGE.

XXX.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Never tell a crazy chick that she's crazy, Punk. They teach you that on the first day of Hot/Crazy 101.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao Bryan


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol @ the one standing ovation guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Daniel is the best :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

You're not in a good place mentally...
You need professional help...
WHAT A LOAD OF GARBAGE!!! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Bryan's been telling us for weeks that he don't care about AJ. Now he says he cares about AJ.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

"Why don't you have a seat over there Michael"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wut da hell.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YES DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Bryan tapping dat Ass


GOAT


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

It boggles my mind how a tiny female version of Vic Steamboat has become the focal point of this product.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lmfao what a bizarre storyline


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> Bryan's been telling us for weeks that he don't care about AJ. Now he says he cares about AJ.



He was hoping we would forget.

OH WHOA! PUT THE KIDS TO BED!

THERE IS SIN COMING OUT OF MY TELEVISION!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

FORUM CRASHING SOON


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

GOATTTTT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tomfoolery and fuckery.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Somebody gonna get mono!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL WWE has done more than jump the shark. WTF am I watching.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao :lmao AJ slutting it up.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao AJ!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

MARKING OUT TO THIS.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Get it gurl.

Punk looks like someone killed his puppy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao at this shit.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk getting sloppy seconds.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WTF is going on!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao DAT SPIT SWAP


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WHAT KIND OF EXAMPLE ARE THEY SETTING FOR THE KIDS?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I want a kiss too AJ


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

She's 10 lbs of crazy crammed into a nutty buddy bar.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL Bryan's face.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DUDE.

Teddy Long needs to come out and start a threeway dance match.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk getting sloppy seconds!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lather, rinse, repeat. Same thing every week.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This isn't fucked up at all.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

omg AJ :lmao


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Joel said:


> WHAT KIND OF EXAMPLE ARE THEY SETTING FOR THE KIDS?!?!?!?!?!?


If you want some attention,be a slut


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Okay, i am now confident AJ is a slut.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Everyone's reaction is epic.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

damnnnnn


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This segment could use a random Jericho interruption...

But still amazing. Smackdown is epic tonight. Yes! Epic! Wondrous! I'm just gonna keep saying it...I'm staying happy.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

We need this man at MitB.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Triple threat toungewrestling match. Did not see that comming...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

How does Bryan taste Punk? haha, would never have agreed to do that seconds after.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Both of these guys look like complete idiots.

Michael Cole true winner of that segment.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Omg aj is awesome


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

#AJALL #AJALL #AJALL #AJALL #AJALL #AJALL


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Best face ever.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Daniel Bryan should've said "How do I taste, Punk?"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Poor Kane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk is such an idiot btw.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I wonder if Punk can taste Bryan's beard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Really entertaining segment.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I hate this angle.

So much.

This has to be the worst thing WWE has done in a long damn time. Really hope that Punk can recover from this with whatever they give him after MITB. It better be good, because this is doing him absolutely no favours.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> Somebody gonna get mono!





NikkiSixx said:


> #AJALL #AJALL #AJALL #AJALL #AJALL #AJALL



:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole should have stayed in the ring. he would have got some too.

I don't care what the haters say. This feud is amazing


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

#AJALL Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This angle is turning into a drama. I half expect Punk or Bryan to end up in a kayfabe coma.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk can taste Bryan


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

AJ want to have a live threesome sex celebration


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Russo strikes again!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I have no idea why I'm almost 30 and still marking out to this stuff. lol


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Nocturnal said:


> Both of these guys look like complete idiots.
> 
> Michael Cole true winner of that segment.


mICHAEL cOLE LOOKED LIKE AN ASS. hE GOT KICKED OUT OF THE RING.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I am now 100% confident Daniel Bryan will win the WWE title. #YES


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk isn't used to getting sloppy seconds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They've been watching too many innocent teen virgin turned big ol loosey goosey trashbox Lifetime movies.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I swear I've seen this storyline on Days of our Lives...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NikkiSixx said:


> Never tell a crazy chick that she's crazy, Punk. They teach you that on the first day of Hot/Crazy 101.


Hahahaha, so true!


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

AWFUL PROMO.

and dont get excited or a kiss from a 3/10 girl lol.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk to AJ: "Your breath smells like a goats ass"


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If they 3-way kissed, what would the internet do?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I booted up my laptop to just say:

What the fvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvck?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

She might as well have just jerked them both off in the middle of the ring and called it a night. Jesus Christ, what is the purpose of all this?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This storyline is so fucking stupid. Start Punk/Cena already, save me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



cindel25 said:


> Poor Kane


Not really. She kissed Kane before he broke it off with her. Probably broke her off a little somethin along the way as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tell me how my ass taste Kobe Punk.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

D-Bry and Punk are definitely gonna be kissing in the next week or two.



Headliner said:


> Not really. She kissed Kane before he broke it off with her. Probably broke her off a little somethin along the way as well.


3 feet worth of a little somethin.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> If they 3-way kissed, what would the internet do?


Promote WWE's Be A Porn-Star campaign!


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Cole should have stayed in the ring. he would have got some too.
> 
> *I don't care what the haters say. This feud is amazing*


This. I'm loving this storyline way too much.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Psst....stuff like this happened in the attitude era.

Steph/HHH/Angle storyline...remember that, folks? Not as crazy, but similar love triangle with "who will she side with" flavour.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amuroray said:


> AWFUL PROMO.
> 
> and dont get excited or a kiss from a *3/10 girl* lol.


Classic internet.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> If they 3-way kissed, what would the internet do?


i'm sure someone somewhere would pull out their schlong


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> If they 3-way kissed, what would the internet do?


This forum would be down for 3 days. Guaranteed.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk got to taste the GOAT.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They're going to do an ECW.
Next week it'll be revealed there's a 3rd beau.

It'll be Eve.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I am quite fascinated how AJ allows herself to be portrayed as a slut in the WWE PG era.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amuroray said:


> AWFUL PROMO.
> 
> and dont get excited or a kiss from a 3/10 girl lol.


Brilliant trolling... WWE won't hire anyone under a 6 these days unless they can actually compete.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Leechmaster said:


> Psst....stuff like this happened in the attitude era.
> 
> Steph/HHH/Angle storyline...remember that, folks?


I do. It was awesome then. And this is awesome now IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I've had a good time with this storyline. It'd probably be best if it was just Punk/Bryan but fuck it this is still fun.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

this is gonna be the best gang bang in WWE history, it may even be better than the Ministry GB'ing StephOmac


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fuck haters. This feud and storyline is amazing! And AJ is awesome


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Smh @ some of you.

You cry for wrestling one week, then want to continuously have AJ fuck up matches and take up 20 minutes of the show in promos.

You don't know what the hell you want.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm not tired of these three -- AT ALL


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Only got two words describing AJ: THE THIRST!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Leechmaster said:


> Psst....stuff like this happened in the attitude era.
> 
> Steph/HHH/Angle storyline...remember that, folks? Not as crazy, but similar love triangle with "who will she side with" flavour.


tha wa i said before reminds me of 90's attitude totally agree


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole using the interview as an opportunity to hit on AJ and Del Rio trying to get the immigrants in the crowd deported has made for fun television so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

How in the world did kayfabe Punk turn into such a dweeb? Holy balls.



YimYac said:


> Punk isn't used to getting sloppy seconds.


CM Punk _is_ a sloppy second.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm going to run out of reps to give before the show's over.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Brye said:


> Classic internet.


Just need someone to bring up Hitler :troll


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> I swear I've seen this storyline on Days of our Lives...


You watch Days of our Lives??


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SteenIsGod said:


> This storyline is so fucking stupid. Start Punk/Cena already, save me


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Die Cena Die! Die Cena DIE!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Blade Jobs and Passionate Kissing on a PG Program? WTF Am I Watching?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I hate this angle.
> 
> So much.
> 
> This has to be the worst thing WWE has done in a long damn time. Really hope that Punk can recover from this with whatever they give him after MITB. It better be good, because this is doing him absolutely no favours.


Actually, this is the best thing WWE has done since last year's Punk Summer angle.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Fuck haters. This feud and storyline is amazing! And AJ is awesome


Best storyline since the punk shoot.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tag team match? holla holla holla playa


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



MillionDollarProns said:


> this is gonna be the best gang bang in WWE history, it may even be better than the Ministry GB'ing StephOmac


Triple H is still probably finding pieces of Viscera's cock up in there.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

These AJ segments make me truly appreciate just how solid the TNA product has been for the past month or so.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Smh @ some of you.
> 
> You cry for wrestling one week, then want to continuously have AJ fuck up matches and take up 20 minutes of the show in promos.
> 
> You don't know what the hell you want.


Get over it. We just want entertainment. This delivers.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Guys who get no intro or music typically do not win.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lmao Punk is such a GEEK. And Cole trying to score "barely legal pussy".


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> Just need someone to bring up Hitler :troll


I'm sure someone has compared Punk to Hitler


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> I do. It was awesome then. And this is awesome now IMO.


That was different. Now they're just saying if you're a teen and want attention, act like a slut.
Back then it was "men, if a woman is passing out and you carry her back to a couch, it's okay to shove your tongue in her mouth".


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ok I don't mean to sound racist, but the Great AMERICAN Bash has had way more foreigners than Americans.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

6 man tag match playa.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

An italian man comes here to represent AMERICA


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Inb4 HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

EDIT: Told ya.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

How fitting that our United States Champion is Italian-Candian.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

chinnnnnnn


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

there gonna tag team AJ later tonight


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Slaughter!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hopefully Mr. America comes out.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why the fuck is Sgt Slaughter on like every live smackdown


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm telling you people, AJ is taking thuganomics in the mouth.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SteenIsGod said:


> This storyline is so fucking stupid. Start Punk/Cena already, save me


This. So much this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SteenIsGod said:


> Blade Jobs and Passionate Kissing on a PG Program? WTF Am I Watching?


DA ATTITUDE ERA IZ BACK AJFSOJSOAHSOOSADHAS


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk has been a dweeb since siding with HHH in the Nash feud. The segment tonight did him no favors.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



PunkShoot said:


> Best storyline since the punk shoot.


:bosh


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Every damn year they drag out Sgt. Slaughter and Hacksaw Jim Duggan.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Same old legends.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So when will the AJ/Punk/GoatFace sex tape be released?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I don't know about anyone else but i'm sick to death of Sgt Slaughter, seems like he's on tv every other month. Same with Duggan, damn can't they find anyone else besides these 2 every 4th of July?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Not hacksaw jim duggan fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This isn't a surprise to me at all i expected atleast 1 of these guys to show up tonight


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

HOOOOOO!

Duggan!! 

I still mark every. damn. time.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Yeah! Santino and his sock puppet snake. Can this get any better? Why yes, yes it can...everyone's favourite Hall of Famers are here!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

What? Drew McIntyre isn't dead?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

FUCK HACKSAW. THIS OLD FLUBBERY MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Nothing but latinos in the crowd


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WWE sent out every anti-american wrestler they had in the back


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



bazzer said:


> That was different. Now they're just saying if you're a teen and want attention, act like a slut.
> Back then it was "men, if a woman is passing out and you carry her back to a couch, it's okay to shove your tongue in her mouth".


AJ is 25 years old


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Guys, guys, guys.

I think the foreigners are about to job.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They chant "HOOOOOO," but in my mind, all I can think is "NOOOOOO." Every. Damn. Duggan. Appearance.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is one of my all time favorites, HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hunico! Finally something good.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



YimYac said:


>


:lmao YES!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Huganomics said:


> Actually, this is the best thing WWE has done since last year's Punk Summer angle.


At least someone else enjoys it. (Y)

Nothing wrong with some 'soapy' storylines.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



MillionDollarProns said:


> An italian man comes here to represent AMERICA


A Canadian man, pretending to be an Italian man with a crowd chanting USA!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

4th of July:

Old white men beating up mexicans. 

WWE logic 101.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> AJ is 25 years old


But Cole called her a teen. Maybe they're saying "women, look like kids to get attention"?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk looked like his heart broke after he saw AJ and Daniel Bryan LMAO


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

These fans can't even do a decent USA! chant


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Booker gonna put Cole through the announcer's table.

"One more time...."


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Drew McIntyre is alive?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fuck, I forgot the show was live tonight. I guess I'll watch it on YT later.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> These fans can't even do a decent USA! chant


That's because half of them don't have papers. :no:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why in god's name is Drew Mcintyre Jobbing to this shit.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Drew! I guess someone has to eat the pin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

McIntyre still has a job? Wow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SpeedStick said:


> Nothing but latinos in the crowd


That's what is so funny about this. Probably wasn't the right state to do this American Tribute in. They better off putting on some salsa music.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> These fans can't even do a decent USA! chant


They don't have their papers to do it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> :bosh


Exactly :lmao
If this is the best storyline since Punk's shoot last year then we are in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

*Is it a coincidence that Hacksaw came out and shouted HOOOOOO after that AJ segment?*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Great, Drew McIntyre FINALLY gets TV time and it's going to be him jobbing for the sake of patriotism.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I really feel like the AJ storyline is awesome. It's something new and different.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> These fans can't even do a decent USA! chant


They're in a Latino area with Latino's as heels.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole breaking kayfabe LOLOLOL


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



bazzer said:


> But Cole called her a teen. Maybe they're saying "women, look like kids to get attention"?


I don't think AJ chose to look the way she does.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

bitch please i want to hear this theme






he's a true american hero


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Proof that they will give ANYONE a "You Still Got It" chant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hacksaw. :lmao

That guy still manages a pop.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol @ someone trying to start a You Still Got It chant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

God bless you Drew. God fucking bless you.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why is Hacksaw on the wrong side?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Terrible stuff.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

*Summer of AJ.*

Don't hate.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Santino needs to pull out an extra large condom from his tights one day.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cole was great during that match.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hunico and Drew Mc jobbing to Santino and the Patriot Squad. Now THIS I find horrible..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I bet Hacksaw never wash those shorts.:lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hacksaw managed a "You still got it!"

unk


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> God bless you Drew. God fucking bless you.


Drew and Camacho there but Hunico still takes the pin.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> CM Punk _is_ a sloppy second.


News to me. Actually, wouldn't that be Edge? :lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Johnny Curtis with Eve there :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Two mexicans and a faux Italian walk into a bar...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Johnny Curtis sighting. He should be sleazing all over the Diva's.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Best tag match ever. Of all time. 

Oh yeah, back to the party of the year!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SANDOW!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> That's what is so funny about this. Probably wasn't the right state to do this American Tribute in. They better off putting on some salsa music.


Where's Rosa when you need her?

TE GUSTA!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SANDOW!!!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

drew or slaughter should of got the pin


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YES!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SANDOW


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

HOOOOOOOOOOO!


haha yes Damien Sandaow ruining WOW ALICIA FOX HAS GREAT TITS IN THAT BIKINI


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow. :lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> I don't think AJ chose to look the way she does.


I don't think you understand sarcasm.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow oh my god hahaha


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That party sure does have a lot of minorities.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DAMIEN SANDOW YEA


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SAVE US SANDOW!


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH DAMIEN SANDOW


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> God bless you Drew. God fucking bless you.


I thought Drew died.


THIS PARTAY IS HAPPANIN! OFF DA CHAIN!

God I love my race.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That was like MS-13 members teaming with the Irish Mafia Vs. The retired Hells Angels with the retarded cousin of a mafia mob boss.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

sandow


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

_"Whether by symbolic, or genetic, I am not your brother"
_
lololol


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Little Jimmy just got drunk


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SANDOW IS A LEGEND


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Damn, Alicia Fox can get it!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol Eve done got got!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Are they going to do a Sandow/Ryder feud or what? they seem to have been teasing it for the last 2 weeks


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I would soo dig a Ryder/Sandow feud.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

hahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wet t-shirt! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow just stopped them from going full retard.

Your welcome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Look at that. The brown people are partying and not doing their jobs. WWE...you're mean.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DAM EVE


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Eve's panties! :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well that was painful.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lmfao Cole "She looks like Carrie!"


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Eve is wearing black!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Stop hating on the party of the year Sandow!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

fighting at the bbq?

you were right Headliner. Black bbq like a motherfucker :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow holla holla holla!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow is awesome, and Hoeski got owned.

God Alicia's tits look amazing in that bikini....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow getting pwnt by Ryder. :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lol at sandow and Ryder.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This party is so cheesily hilarious.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

"You all wet Eve."

Excellent put-down R-Truth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

And Eve just happened to have a robe on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That was about the blackest we were going to get there.:lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

How many stereotypes can I count in that segment?

Too many.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Someone needs to gif whatever that dance Bateman is doing is. :lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Eve needs to take her clothes off....


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

GIF OF DERRICK BATEMAN DANCING PLEASE


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tyrion and Nostalgia won't like Damien getting beat up
Well,thankfully it wasn't a match,


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Maybe i am overanalyzing this, but Ryder kicking Sandow's ass tells me Sandow won't win MITB.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow golden as always.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Awful show.

The wwe is simply a poor show.And like with a poor show you drop it after seeing it wont improve.

The time is coming for me to drop this shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryder and Sandow feud is like Austin vs Punk their gimmicks are opposites and would be good to see collide in a match


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

NATALYA TURN AROUND AND SHOW US THAT ASS


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> Maybe i am overanalyzing this, but Ryder kicking Sandow's ass tells me Sandow won't win MITB.


Sandow was never gonna win MITB. It's either Rhodes or Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> News to me. Actually, wouldn't that be Edge? :lol


Oh Punk has definitely surpassed him.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

With a hammer, a piece of wood, a fucking tv I don't care.

Someone needs to hit me with something to forget that segment.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Eve..
Natalya..
Alicia in that bikini..

Overload.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Bob the Jobber said:


> _"Whether by symbolic, or genetic, I am not your brother"
> _
> lololol


That was a great line. lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

If that was Kool-Aid in that punch bowl, WWE. :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That was a clusterfuck.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

That tag match has actually ruined a pretty good Smackdown for me. I'm SICK of how Hunico is treated. He is better than this shit and can wrestle circles round most the roster. I'm also sick of them fucking "legends" that are Hacksaw and Slaughter. Screw this "send the crowd home happy" bullshit. Would it be so hard for those fossils to put Hunico over? This shit genuinely annoys me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> *Maybe i am overanalyzing this*, but Ryder kicking Sandow's ass tells me Sandow won't win MITB.


You completely are.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Hades1313 said:


> Sandow was never gonna win MITB. It's either Rhodes or Ziggler.


Sandow has everything it takes though, but regardless Rhodes is gonna win it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> If that was Kool-Aid in that punch bowl, WWE. :lmao


It wasn't purple, and with a good majority of black people there, probably not Kool-Aid.

Most likely Gatorade of some form.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> If that was Kool-Aid in that punch bowl, WWE. :lmao


If it was Kool-Aid, Truth and Kingston would have been PISSED.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> If that was Kool-Aid in that punch bowl, WWE. :lmao


:lmao Repped.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> If that was Kool-Aid in that punch bowl, WWE. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lets be honest here. Hunico is not going to win unless he becomes a face who loves America.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amuroray said:


> Awful show.
> 
> The wwe is simply a poor show.And like with a poor show you drop it after seeing it wont improve.
> 
> The time is coming for me to drop this shit


oh ermmmm welllll tra:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amuroray said:


> Awful show.
> 
> The wwe is simply a poor show.And like with a poor show you drop it after seeing it wont improve.
> 
> The time is coming for me to drop this shit


Go ahead. I'm actually enjoying this more than last night's RAW


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So is Y2J in the Battle Royale tonight? My money is on him if he is so we can get a "Smackdown is Jericho!" next week


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> If that was Kool-Aid in that punch bowl, WWE. :lmao


R-Truth: What flavor up in this?
Teddy: Red playa!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amuroray said:


> Awful show.
> 
> The wwe is simply a poor show.And like with a poor show you drop it after seeing it wont improve.
> 
> The time is coming for me to drop this shit



Right, see you next week.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> Maybe i am overanalyzing this, but Ryder kicking Sandow's ass tells me Sandow won't win MITB.


He was never going to win it. It was always a shoot-out between Cody and Dolph, it just depends on which one Vince's dick is hardest for on the day of the PPV.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Am I the only one that noticed Little Jimmy getting drunk?


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Shit squash match...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Remember Swagger lost to Santino before he won the MITB


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback? WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Goldberg chants


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow, Reks and Hawkins all at once?

This is like the best Smackdown ever


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well I guess Ryback is done facing local talent.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

These 2 bums still employed? :cornette


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hawkins and Reks gonna job


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Oh shit they've moved onto WWE jobbers.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback fighting someone on the roster?! wtf


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback facing an actual wrestler? Nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Goodbye Hawkins.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LOL bet Ryder is glad he missed Sandow now lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hawkins and Reks on t.v.? In a match? Hell yeah!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

There finally sneding wwe superstars against ryback? and it's hawkins :no:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback is gonna fight an actual wrestler??? I guess I won't change the channel this time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback against an actual wrestler? Lemme get my popcorn!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Seriously? Poor Hawkins, you're better than this


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hawkins to job to Ryback.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback isn't in a handicap match and facing an actual person on the roster? YES!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> It wasn't purple, and with a good majority of black people there, probably not Kool-Aid.
> 
> Most likely Gatorade of some form.


don't know many black people, do you?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

ROSTER OPPONENT FOR RYBACK! FINALLY!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

GOLDBEEEERG


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> If that was Kool-Aid in that punch bowl, WWE. :lmao


Based on how the night has been going, it probably was.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hawkins to do some serious jobbing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wait a minute 2 actual superstars are gonna face Ryback?!!! am i dreaming? oh and of course its just Hawkins since these 2 aren't 90 pound locals Ryback can't lift them both up with that oh so impressive double muscle buster.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why do they set off promos that we can't see on TV? 

I still hear Goldberg chants.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Man, these Mexicans are lively as fuck for everything.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rob Van Roidback here...




But I actually enjoy his character and AWESOME theme.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Roidback?

Time to change the channel


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

gollldddbeerrrrgggggg


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Goldberg chants before his music even hits. :lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I was actually looking forward to seeing two local jobbers.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

GOLDBERG


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The Ryback is here! It's Ryback time! Amazing!

Please win Hawkins. Please.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

YES HAWKINS APPEARS ON SMACKDOWN!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Goldberg chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> It wasn't purple, and with a good majority of black people there, probably not Kool-Aid.
> 
> Most likely Gatorade of some form.


It was still pretty full so it probably wasn't kool-aid.
I guess I'm a minority of the minority. Red and green are my favorites.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Goldberg chants :lmao


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I felt that clothesline


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The jobbers cut better promos than these two.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Goldberg chants!!!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fuck me, he acts more like Goldberg every fucking week. The way he shouts "huh?!" and "come on!" are even the same.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

He'll never live down those Goldberg chants. Good.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

No matter what WWE tries or thinks, Goldberg will ALWAYS be better then Ryback.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

just waiting for Ryback to start using the spear and do his entrance from backstage


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Everyone takes these shows too seriously, these specials are always fuck about fluff. Anyone who expected different has only themselves to blame.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> It was still pretty full so it probably wasn't kool-aid.
> I guess I'm a minority of the minority. Red and green are my favorites.


I'm still a mark for the white mystery flavor from back in the day.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Really tho how much longer can this go on with out a fued !


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryback's theme is awful. Generic as hell.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I hate this storyline.
AJ sucks and this is suppose to be WESTLING not a lifetime love triangle.
She is so corny and got absolute crickets when she came out...AGAIN.
It's pathetic that is seems only horny dudes like this angle so they can make sexual remarks about her after. SMH


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

GOoooooooooooooldbergggggggggggggggggggggg


<3 Ryback <3


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why don't they see anything in Hawkins? He's cut from the same cloth as Ziggler and Rhodes imo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Even kayfabe wise, Curt Hawkins isn't a bigger threat than two local jobbers because TWO will always be greater than ONE.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Call the crowd shit all you want.

Even they know he's Goldberg.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> It was still pretty full so it probably wasn't kool-aid.
> I guess I'm a minority of the minority. Red and green are my favorites.


I'm kind of partial to yellow Kool-Aid.....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Can someone .gif that Ryback "DONE!" for me? It would be so much appreciated.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> It was still pretty full so it probably wasn't kool-aid.
> *I guess I'm a minority of the minority*. Red and green are my favorites.


you're not. Black folks love that red


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well that was a step up. He went from no name jobbers to a named jobber. Hopefully he gets a real match soon.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Even better the third time! Will we see this a fourth time tonight? I sure hope so!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



codyj123_321 said:


> I hate this storyline.
> AJ sucks and this is suppose to be WESTLING not a lifetime love triangle.
> She is so corny and got absolute crickets when she came out...AGAIN.
> It's pathetic that is seems only horny dudes like this angle so they can make sexual remarks about her after. SMH


I'm neither horny nor a dude. I like this angle.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

It's like the Kevin Nash/Sledgehammer saga all over again.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> It was still pretty full so it probably wasn't kool-aid.
> I guess I'm a minority of the minority. Red and green are my favorites.


Lime? Cherry? Naw gimme dat Red.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Booker T for Battle Royal winner


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sheamus protected from battle royal.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Damn, Sheamus wont be the new GM.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ooh I figured Sheamus would pull the "overcome the odds!" card, just means ADR is getting eliminated by him.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Booker T on commentary is such gold.

Fuck the haters.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Main event next. Finally!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Inb4 Sheamus comes out and eliminates ADR anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I love how we refer to different kool-aids by their color instead of the actual flavor.:lmao


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This show is actually passable, some alright moments. If this was 3 hrs it would suck.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WAIT, HEATH SLATER AND DAMIEN SANDOW ARE IN THE BATTLE ROYAL!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Nocturnal said:


> Lime? Cherry? Naw gimme dat Red.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Let Brodus win the Battle Royale he will make the whole show about dancing and beating up big show


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow winning the battle royal would be pretty good and priceless. I expect Cena to overcome the odds once more and win, though.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ryberg yawn. WWE really do insult our intelligence. If he is such an undefeated beast, why isn't he in a MITB qualifier? According to WWE, Ryberg's career is all about Arrive.Squash Jobber.Repeat


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rey Mysterio to take Sheamus's place in the match tonight calling it now


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> I love how we refer to different kool-aids by their color instead of the actual flavor.:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> I love how we refer to different kool-aids by their color instead of the actual flavor.:lmao


I thought the color WAS the flavor?

Lets ask...


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This Smackdown has been great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



abrown0718 said:


> you're not. Black folks love that red


I thought that was the case but they are always sold out of fucking purple over here. All they have is red, yellow and purple Tang. No one messes with purple Tang.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I predict a Daniel Bryan win in this battle royal


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Purple drank


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Rey Mysterio to take Sheamus's place in the match tonight calling it now


or it could be barrett if they really wanted to


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Am I the only one who has enjoyed SD tonight? It's been a fun show.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



bacardimayne said:


> This Smackdown has been great.


agreed, totally unexpected


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> I thought that was the case but they are always sold out of fucking purple over here. All they have is red, yellow and purple Tang. No one messes with purple Tang.


As a black male, I only drink red Kool-aid.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I don't know what ads you lot are seeing, but I'm getting some sweet down home fiddle music...east coast Canada – we love our beer and fiddles.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Am I the only one who has enjoyed SD tonight? It's been a fun show.


Certainly better than Raw.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Am I the only one who has enjoyed SD tonight? It's been a fun show.


Smackdown has been great tonight, with the exception of the Khali match.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The winner will be Sheamus Replacement/Slater/Sandow

COME ON!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Barrett to return and be GM unk

Never happening though


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Am I the only one who has enjoyed SD tonight? It's been a fun show.


Nah man I'm having fun as well.. even though I missed the first 25 minutes or so. 

Oh and calling the BR winner soon as I see who's in it..


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I'm actually interested in who the gm will be.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Emotion Blur said:


> Certainly better than Raw.


Yeah overall Smackdown's been pretty good.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



YimYac said:


> As a black male, I only drink red Kool-aid.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena will be winning this Battle Royal.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The Coach!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



bacardimayne said:


> This Smackdown has been great.


Definitely loving it thus far.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Donald Trump l0l


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Oh fuck off, Trump.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



YimYac said:


> As a black male, I only drink red Kool-aid.


Nothing like super cold red.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I can't believe this is a show featuring an old black man throwing a barbecue and they're not playing Before I Let Go by Maze and Frankie Beverly on the stereo!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Wait, winner becomes next week's GM, am I understanding this right?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

ughhh get this birther off my tv


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Bearodactyl said:


> Wait, winner becomes next week's GM, am I understanding this right?


Yes


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hoping Bryan or Sandow wins, but i expect Cena to win.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Donald trump is an idiot lol


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Get out Jael


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Im surprised that that stint didn't erupt a brawl between everyone in the crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I can't believe this is a show featuring an old black man throwing a barbecue and they're not playing Before I Let Go by Maze and Frankie Beverly on the stereo!


Oh my god :lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Did she scream "***********"?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Who?!?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Is Matthews wearing a chapped sweater?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I was scared to death that they were going to show a clip of McMahon's limo exploding, but I obviously got my shows confused. 

Thank heavens.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Rey to return in the open spot?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Bearodactyl said:


> Wait, winner becomes next week's GM, am I understanding this right?


*For next weeks Smackdown...correct*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> Hoping Bryan or Sandow wins, but i expect Cena to win.


I'm dreading the thought of Cena as GM.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Jael De Pardo! Damn I like her. First Fact or Faked, now Haunted Highway.

Okay, now back to wrestling. Teddy? What the hell?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Jael-"My life on the "E" list".

Get it!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

watch this battle royale become a giant tag match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I haven't drank Kool-Aid in years. That shit is uber trash.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

T-Long Playas!!!


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

here comes a tag match..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I can't believe this is a show featuring an old black man throwing a barbecue and they're not playing Before I Let Go by Maze and Frankie Beverly on the stereo!


Awesome.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Teddy :lmao
Home.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

This reminds me of the '04 SurSer angle with the winning team controlling Raw for the next four weeks, which I loved btw.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Que? Que? Que?

The audience isn't black enough for getting a holla, Teddy.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

tag team match


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Come on Sheamus Replacement/Slater/Sandow


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Del Rio wins this


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I can't believe this is a show featuring an old black man throwing a barbecue and they're not playing Before I Let Go by Maze and Frankie Beverly on the stereo!


This thread is amazing


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I like Booker.
He corrects Cole with proper English and adds in "a'ight".


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Ricardo Rodriguez should be GM next week


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

LMAO Kane as GM would be awesome


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Even though I actually think this show has been OK, how the fuck is this a 'Great American Bash' show or anything to do with The Great American Bash?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane pop


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lillian nobody can announce Del Rio as good as Ricardo


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Right so we'll get 6 themes and 14 jobber entrances unless they really need to fill time.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SWAGGA!!!


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I like Swaggers theme song


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

*So we get 40 entrances here? :lmao*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The all american american jobber.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

The all American American - Jack Jobber!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Lilian has to go overboard with the names.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I thought Cena would of came out last.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Swagger gets an actual entrance? :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NathWFC said:


> Even though I actually think this show has been OK, how the fuck is this a 'Great American Bash' show or anything to do with The Great American Bash?


There are Americans. And they're having a bash. Great, right?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> Right so we'll get 6 themes and 14 jobber entrances unless they really need to fill time.


I know. I'm use to RAW doing a million recaps to take up time.
Giving people themes is weird on SD.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NathWFC said:


> Even though I actually think this show has been OK, how the fuck is this a 'Great American Bash' show or anything to do with The Great American Bash?


it's independence day today/tomorrow depending on what time zone you are in so I guess they couldn't come up with another name


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hahaha.. "Swagger's hit rock bottom". 

Thanks Cole-But that happened in 2009.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Also, just retire Del Rio, I can't think of a single wrestler that people have given less of a fuck about, absolutely awful.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

cena not last


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

John Cena didn't enter last the fuck? 

oh nevermind I guess entrances over commercial break


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

There's a spot open? I have this feeling that Hornswoggle is going to win this thing then.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Texas is deff a pro cena state


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena is not wearing J's tonight.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Fitting Cena in before commercials :vince


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

God I hope Cena doesnt win.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



bazzer said:


> I like Booker.
> He corrects Cole with proper English and adds in "a'ight".


Except Royale is French


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Just in case you guys missed him... :cena2


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane as GM would be legendary.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why the hell did Swagger get an entrance? lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I love WWE.
*Cena enters followed by everyone else to his music and a break*.

So is this called Cena Show?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



TripleG said:


> There's a spot open? I have this feeling that Hornswoggle is going to win this thing then.


*AJ to win. *


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I have this sickening taste in the back of my mouth... this can only mean one thing.. Cena about to win the battle Royal...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Cena is not wearing J's tonight.


You know one of the ricans or blacks took them backstage. They probably went through everyone's shit.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Watch them recap Cena's entrance when we get back from ads


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Hornswoggle for the win now the Sheamus is out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I can't believe this is a show featuring an old black man throwing a barbecue and they're not playing Before I Let Go by Maze and Frankie Beverly on the stereo!


:lmao or some Roger Troutman


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Ryan said:


> Except Royale is French


Yeah but nobody cares about the French.  :troll


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



stadw0n306 said:


> Why the hell did Swagger get an entrance? lol


Cause he's the All AMERICAN AMERICAN AMERICAN at the Great AMERICAN Bash


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



stadw0n306 said:


> Why the hell did Swagger get an entrance? lol


Why the fuck is he in a wrestling match for that matter. He should be here:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

There are so many wrestlers who would be great as GM. Hell, even fucking Heath Slater would be great.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



bazzer said:


> I love WWE.
> *Cena enters followed by everyone else to his music and a break*.
> 
> So is this called Cena Show?


*Of course it is. Why wouldn't it be?*


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

VINCE MCMAHON RETURNS AND WINS THE BATTLE ROYALE!!

:vince


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Has Kane turned AGAIN!?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Headliner said:


> You know one of the ricans or blacks took them backstage. They probably went through everyone's shit.


Cena just gonna buy another pair, instead of getting them back.

He aint bout dat life.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



stadw0n306 said:


> Why the hell did Swagger get an entrance? lol


Hopefully someone gets fired for that grave mistake.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



bazzer said:


> Yeah but nobody cares about the French.  :troll


True dat!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> Kane as GM would be legendary.


Inferno match playa.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Is Sin Cara in this? I want Sin Cara as GM. The silent GM. He just points at people and they get in the ring and fight. In the dark, with mood lighting.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

OK I WILL NEVER WATCH SINBAD


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I hope Bryan still makes an entrance.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Swagger got an entrance but Bryan didn't? what?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I hope when Swagger gets terminated his notice says this: 

"We wish him well in his never-to-happen endeavors".


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why did Swagger get an entrance


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

It's the Big Slow


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



LadyCroft said:


> *Of course it is. Why wouldn't it be?*


I thought that was what RAW was and I thought SmackDown was the Tag Team show?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Punk to actually come out...... I typed too soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I haven't drank Kool-Aid in years. That shit is uber trash.











I don't even.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Big show better not win this


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



GothicBohemian said:


> Is Sin Cara in this? I want Sin Cara as GM. The silent GM. He just points at people and they get in the ring and fight. In the dark, with mood lighting.


Sin Cara or Khali!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Justin Gabriel :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Big Show looks like he rolled in shit. Terrible singlet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I thought everyone would go for big show seems the logical choice


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

COME ON SLATER AND SANDOW


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> I don't even.


*Ronnie, Bobby, Ricky, Mike, I love the girl who cares who you like.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Side Boob Clay out first.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

FUNKASAURUS NOOOO


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

CENA PUNK SANDOW BRYAN LAST 4


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Please let Sandow win please let Sandow win please let Sandow win


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> I don't even.


:lmao you must spread more rep...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I can see this coming down to Punk and Cena, with Punk leaving to join AJ when she comes out...

Or else big show wins unk


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

2nd bitch of the night from Booker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Never realized how thin Punk's lips were until tonight. He could still get it. 

Just once though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why did Big Show eliminate Brodus Clay that early?


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WHY SANDOW


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Kane to win and make a "Electrocute Opponent's Testicles To Win" match for next week plz.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Sandow eliminated.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SPCDRI said:


> Big Show looks like he rolled in shit. Terrible singlet.


It's one _shitty_ singlet.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena obviously going to win.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

So who replaced Big Ginger?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I may strongly dislike WWE right now but you guys make it so much more bearable.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

"Thats the one big thing yall know about Cody, HES A RAT"

Classic Booker T :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Slater should be one of the final 4 then doink should come out and eliminate him


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Slater out lasting everyone. 

EDIT: STOP WITH THE FUCKING ADVERTS!


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

SLATER IS STILL IN


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Huganomics said:


> Kane to win and make a "Electrocute Opponent's Testicles To Win" match for next week plz.


...on a pole.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Huganomics said:


> Kane to win and make a "Electrocute Opponent's Testicles To Win" match for next week plz.


*They could bring back the Electric Chair match that WCW had for Halloween Havoc ... *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> I don't even.


I mess with those Iced Tea drinks. Kool Aid is too fake for my tastes. Pure sugar.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why is Big Show making all the young talent look like shit?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They just had a break 4 minutes ago


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WWE: Fuck the future. We've got to push Big Show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Amber B said:


> I don't even.


Oh shit.:lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Shame Sandow would have been good as gm.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Too many fucking breaks!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



James1o1o said:


> EDIT: STOP WITH THE FUCKING ADVERTS!


*Ok, sorry. :hayden*


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

"Lemme tell you somefin bout dat mayne right dere Cody Rhodes, he is jus so crafty you always gotta keep n eye on him, or he gon stab you in the back, LIKE A RAT!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NikkiSixx said:


> ...on a pole.


Defibrilator on a pole match! You win sir.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I wish Big Show would just fuck off and retire. Can't wait until his push stops if it ever does.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I love how Slater is still in the battle royal. I actually believe that he is being pushed :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



SPCDRI said:


> Why is Big Show making all the young talent look like shit?


Because he's an unstoppable giant with an ironclad contract! That's why!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

All this thread, and Smackdown have done for me is make me want Kool Aid.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Seriously, did we really need another commercial?


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



BTNH said:


> Too many fucking breaks!





SPCDRI said:


> Why is Big Show making all the young talent look like shit?


Same thoughts here :damn


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Domenico said:


> I love how Slater is still in the battle royal. I actually believe that he is being pushed :lmao


He's gonna be pushed out of the ring during the break.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Maybe the ironclad contract thing was a shoot guys..... or WWE are stupid 

Both seem legit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

I would make some Jack Osbourne joke about Haunted Highway..but. The guy got MS recently.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



LadyCroft said:


> *Ok, sorry. :hayden*


Adverts annoy me :sad

We have had 3 in the past 12 minutes. How its legal is beyond me.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I mess with those Iced Tea drinks. Kool Aid is too fake for my tastes. Pure sugar.


Arnold Palmer >>> everything else


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Emotion Blur said:


> Because he's an unstoppable giant with an ironclad contract! That's why!


Why did you have to mention that again? I swear, if i hear Big Show saying "iron clad contract and BIG FAT BONUS" one more time i will go on a rampage.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Huganomics said:


> Seriously, did we really need another commercial?


Yes we did. I needed to see about Jack Osbourne's crappy new show one more time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



Dark Storm said:


> All this thread, and Smackdown have done for me is make me want Kool Aid.


I'm assuming last night's RAW thread made you want AJ's boobs then.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

WHY


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Man I left my laptop charger on my car fuck!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lmao, Punk not thinking logically.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Zack Ryder to win this match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena. Obviously.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm assuming last night's RAW thread made you want AJ's boobs then.


Not really, I started off that way before the thread.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

HMMM I WONDER WHOS GOING TO WIN?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Well..they have to go back and invade AJ. Your WWE Champion, everyone!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Out of what's left...Kane or Tensai for GM!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

*oh god, Del Rio to be there at the end to think he's won only to have Pale Cena Hogan to come out and win... please don't do that. :hayden*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Del Rio will win


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

They keep stressing that they'll be GM for Smackdown but what happens then on Raw?
Raw Laptop anybody? l


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

My boy Punk being hardcore straight edge, not indulging in physics and all


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

lol @ the heel gang up so Cena can OVERCOME THE ODDS.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Why is Tensai so loud when he throws strikes


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

dat boy Big Show lol


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tensai should win.

He'll stay in the back and scream at people in Japanese


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Tensai doing :yes chants.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Del Rio will win


Sheamus will do a rundwn to eliminate him 

*edit* or not


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

DAT BOY BIG SHOW!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

*:lmao CENA no sells 7 punches to the face. :lmao*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music*

Cena taking on everybody.


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

SCREW CENA


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena overcoming dem odd right dere


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12: The Great American Bash*

Ryder is in this suspiciously long. He's my pick.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

An almost good Smackdown ruined by Cena again.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

SUPERCENA TO THE RESCUE!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Super Cena in full troll mode


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

NO CENA NO!!! HOLD ON JOHN!!!!!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Show's singlet must be ironclad, as well. Seriously, how else can we explain the lack of rips in the ass area when he bends over?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Cena overcoming the odds


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

DAT SPEAR


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

YES CENA IS ELIMINATED


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> I'm assuming last night's RAW thread made you want AJ's boobs then.


_Oxygen_ makes me want them. :


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

That FUCKING move. Cena you are a fucking shit cunt. Learn how to wrestle you utter, utter prick.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

THANK YOU BIG SHOW


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

hate super cena so fucking much


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Where the hell did Christian come from? I didn't even see him in this thing at the start.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank god.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ryder FTW


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

KANE KANE


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

lol Ryder as GM


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on Kane!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck you, Big Show. Fuck you.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder's gonna win...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder wins


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh my GOOOOODDDDNESSSSS


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Zack Ryder will win. LOL.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WOO! WOO! WOO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Show is unbeatable and unstoppable on TV but is a straight up clown on pay per views. 
Dat fuckery.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ryder will win but Kane being GM would be epic!


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

ryder is gonna win.. Fuck this shit


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane should win now


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Please kane win this!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*AJ to still win this *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder and Kane?????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ's winning.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't expect either of them to be the last two standing.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

No way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryder to win this. Comedy character gets the authority spot because its funny.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Kane is gonna win.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to kane win.
Every match will be a "clothesline the pregnant woman match" and the main event is Kane being crying in the ring about how it wasn't his fault.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Remember when Kane broke Ryder's back? 

Then Ryder came back..4 weeks later.. #WWELOGIC


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Live Smackdown 7/3/12: The Great American Bash*



BrianAmbrose said:


> Ryder is in this suspiciously long. He's my pick.


Good call!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryder actually won. Wow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

YES


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Zack Ryder to win this match.


He called it!

Good shout my friend.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

fuck you wwe


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

RYDER WINS

:yes


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WOOO WOOO MOTHERFUCKING WOOO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS...IS...MADNESS!!!!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

LOl at people saying Ryder isn't over


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

WOO! WOO! WOO!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Did not expect that!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

OH RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADIO! TELL ME EVERYTHING YOU KNOW


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The fuck? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have some faith in WWE again.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Huge win for Ryder, redeeming himself from jobbing week in, week out.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane should have had won.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuck, I wanted every match next week to be an inferno match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

welp...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder, lol.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck you bitch fist pumpin ****


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait. He's only going to be the GM of Smackdown? Thought it was going to be Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

i knew it! WWE WOULDNT LET KANE BE THE GM


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

For fucks sake, out of all those people, Ryder wins it? What a complete joke.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was a fun show, idk what the consensus was on here but I liked it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> WOOO WOOO MOTHERFUCKING WOOO


(Y)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

She call him Zack Raiders??


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I would have liked Kane as GM better. But Ryder is sure as hell better than Cena.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Zack Ryder to win this match.


Good shout buddy! You were right!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww Kane would have been epic


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryder = still over.

He's the perfect GM actually.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk couldn't think clearly when he eliminated himself AJ fucked his brains out before the match clearly


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

WWWYKI goo ryder.. fucking shocked


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Well when they announced this Battle Royal I did not expect this outcome.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Next weeks Smackdown will be exclusively on Youtube.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is Ryder getting a push again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Overall this show was alright. It was inoffensive overall as the only bad stuff were the party segments. 

Most of the show was just filler, but I liked the AJ segment and Cody/Christian was a solid match.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Fuck you bitch fist pumpin ****


Ignorant homophobia is hilarious.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck! I was looking foward to Kane as gm dammit!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wait. He's only going to be the GM of Smackdown? Thought it was going to be Raw and Smackdown.


No, no. I think they're still doing the random former GMs for RAW.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Ryder deserved this. Smackdown was pretty good.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Ryder closes the show? WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Wait. He's only going to be the GM of Smackdown? Thought it was going to be Raw and Smackdown.


They have been saying just Smackdown all night long...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Umad, Ryder haters? :troll

Seriously I'd have been happy if Naked Mideon won, long as it wasn't Douchebag Cena.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

What a tool


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone planning on watching Haunted Highway?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The last image we see on Monday is AJ. The last image we seen on Tuesday is Zack Ryder...

No words.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Good show. Much better than Raw


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh dear.

Ah well, was still a lot better than fucking Raw.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Ryder just closed Smackdown! Take that Sheamus.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE actually making a feel good moment? Hell yeah!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

funny how this show was 10 times better than raw yesterday, and ryder winning, WWWYKI, didn't expect that at all


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Zack Ryder closing the show. Vince McMahon has just mindfucked us all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Friday Night ZackDown!*


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Good outcome.

Only thing is, Broski Boot is allowed and Punt is banned? :vince

Still happy with Ryder winning


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Very good Smackdown. The WWE title angle is amazing and Sheamus/Del Rio did not bore me to death so that is already a lot better then I thought it would be. Plus Rhodes and Ziggler are in the MITB match

7 out of 10


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Brye said:


> That was a fun show, idk what the consensus was on here but I liked it.


I thought so too.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Oh Zack Ryder, I wish I found you the least bit amusing. Oh well....Awesome! Wonderful! So glad I watched!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The last image we see on Monday is AJ. The last image we seen on Tuesday is Zack Ryder...
> 
> No words.


Is it obvious?

Cole called her a teenager. She's innocent and acting out. Zack likes to party.

We're gonna have us a good old fasioned live sex celebration on SD with the entire roster and AJ to break her into womanhood.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> They have been saying just Smackdown all night long...


Shows how much I pay attention. Thought I heard them saying "who's going to be the GM next week" and took it as face value.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Always liked Ryder, he really loves the business. I hope this is the beginning of a new push for him.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Great show. This was the first time I've actually watched SD since like fucking '05. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Give it a break, it was something different to end the show. You all talk about how cookiecutter and lame the show is and then try something different and it's still bitch city.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haunted Highway

Fact or Faked meets Destination Truth Vs. Ghost Adventures and UFO Chasers. 

Milk that cow SyFy


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I see a prominent role for Sandow next week. LIKE


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> The last image we see on Monday is AJ. The last image we seen on Tuesday is Zack Ryder...
> 
> No words.


Times are a changin'! :jay2


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Smackdown Barbecue: Red Kool-Aid, Sunflower Seeds, shit talking, old R&B music huh!

I wonder who could have changed that :hayden


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pretty good show. I enjoyed it too.

Ryder winning and closing the show...that was unexpected to say the least.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The last image we see on Monday is AJ. The last image we seen on Tuesday is Zack Ryder...
> 
> *No words.*


Awesome? Fantastic? Different? Mark-out-able?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane should have had won though. Kane was badass in the battle royal and Kane as GM would be awesome.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad to see WWE acknowledge Ryder and Kane's history. Don't know if this will lead to a huge push for Ryder, but still a fun way to finally put him over Kane after being his bitch boy in the past.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So for the first time in God alone knows how long Cena doesn't close RAW and Sheamus doesn't close SD?

What the heck is going on. Seriously though, did anyone see Ryder winning? How could I have not seen that the way they've been shoving him down our throats the entire night? Man, I hope 9I know it's not) but I hope this leads to another Ryder push. Gotta admit though, I haven't really given two shits bout him recently.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> Give it a break, it was something different to end the show. You all talk about how cookiecutter and lame the show is and then try something different and it's still bitch city.


This^

Plus it gives Sandow a big role next week!


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

First time i watch Smackdown is agessssssssssssssss and its awful just like raw.

not watching smackdown ever again srs


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was a REALLY well done battle royal.

Got epic with the final four.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amuroray said:


> First time i watch Smackdown is agessssssssssssssss and its awful just like raw.
> 
> not watching smackdown ever again srs


Well then stop posting in here. :hb

Never seen a single positive post outta you.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah I get it. Zack Ryder needs to be constantly depushed and not shown on television because when he wins it creates a "moment".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bazzer said:


> Is it obvious?
> 
> Cole called her a teenager. She's innocent and acting out. Zack likes to party.
> 
> We're gonna have us a good old fasioned live sex celebration on SD with the entire roster and AJ to break her into womanhood.


Then the episode after that, she regrets having everyone play with her puppet, gets called a tease (nobody likes a tease) when she doesn't put out anymore and stops showing up to school.

#LifetimeMovie


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> First time i watch Smackdown is agessssssssssssssss and its awful just like raw.
> 
> not watching smackdown ever again srs


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Great show. I was going to just catch it on youtube tomorrow, glad I didn't. Had a great feel to the entire show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The thread title! :lmao
Home.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO!!! honestly marked for the Ryder win. Good for him. lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> Great show. This was the first time I've actually watched SD since like fucking '05. :lmao


Same here lol


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Apart from the shitty 6 man tag match, featuring the worst US champ of all time Santino, Smackdown was fun. Did enjoy it I must say


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Brye said:


> Well then stop posting in here. :hb
> 
> Never seen a single positive post outta you.


This is my last in here.

The show is terrible and wee currently isnt good enough to watch half of one brand let alone both.

Open your eyes.This is awful


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Ryder has worked his ass off, well deserved WWWYKI


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Then the episode after that, she regrets having everyone play with her puppet, gets called a tease (nobody likes a tease) when she doesn't put out anymore and stops showing up to school.


And then at MitB we have a special "Why AJ is Our Friend" segment and we show her that we didn't really mean those bad words we said and that we all love her so much. Punk and Bryan will tell her "it's okay, we know you were having a hard time and were confused, you don't need to pick one of us, do what you want to do". She'll pick her career and become the next Diva's champion.

I could be a writer for WWE/teenybopper shows.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's obvious were gonna end up with a live sex threesome....


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Smackdown ends, ratings plummet on Sci Fi.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The show was very good, would probably rather have seen Del Rio's beatdown of Sheamus close the show as it's supposed to be the main event.

Del Rio's promo was excellent, I genuinely always believed he has the skills and charisma, just gets God awful material. More stuff like that and he'll be in the main event scene for a while. Good to see that Ziggler and Rhodes are in MITB now too, should make an excellent match with Kidd/Christian already there. 

The Punk/Bryan stuff was...Strange. I'm actually amazed Punk agreed to do that, he just comes off as a bit of a creep. Still, good enough story development and nothing has been given away as to what impact AJ will have.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amuroray said:


> This is my last in here.
> 
> The show is terrible and wee currently isnt good enough to watch half of one brand let alone both.
> 
> Open your eyes.This is awful


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amuroray said:


> This is my last in here.
> 
> The show is terrible and wee currently isnt good enough to watch half of one brand let alone both.
> 
> Open your eyes.This is awful


Your opinion, bro. I can like it all I want.

Your tears are filling this place up.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> This is my last in here.
> 
> The show is terrible and wee currently isnt good enough to watch half of one brand let alone both.
> 
> Open your eyes.This is awful


Someone has been gotten to.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

so ryder is the gm huh? what ever happened to only former RAW GM's being the gm's for that week?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> The thread title! :lmao
> Home.


I barely made the character limit.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Kane as GM would have been epic his obsession with booking hardcore matches would have been on par with Teddy's tag matches.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's momeNts like this that make me love WWE.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I barely made the character limit.


That was you? Figured it was LC.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> so ryder is the gm huh? what ever happened to only former RAW GM's being the gm's for that week?


Zach Ryder will be GM on Smackdown and I'm actually going to guess that the anonymous RAW gm will be back on monday.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

the IWC makes me laugh. Last year, people would have exploded in happiness if Zack Ryder was the SD GM. Now, everybody's mad. Typical!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> That was you? Figured it was LC.


*lol nah, I wish I could take credit for that though. *


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

First time I've tuned in for all of Smackdown in a looooong time. I usually just read the spoilers, overall good show.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ejc8710 said:


> the IWC makes me laugh. Last year, people would have exploded in happiness if Zack Ryder was the SD GM. Now, everybody's mad. Typical!!!


Everyone's mad? It seems most like the booking.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Must admit it's been a funny couple of nights even if the shows were only decent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I enjoyed Smackdown tonight. Much better than their recent live Smackdowns and Ryder winning the battle royal was a nice surprise. At least it wasn't fucking Big Show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a good show. Decent matches, and some good stroytelling with AJ/Punk/Bryan, and some funny backstage segments. Can't ask for anything more honestly.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Zach Ryder will be GM on Smackdown and I'm actually going to guess that the anonymous RAW gm will be back on monday.


Oh, I see.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

ejc8710 said:


> the IWC makes me laugh. Last year, people would have exploded in happiness if Zack Ryder was the SD GM. Now, everybody's mad. Typical!!!


Someone just retweeted that exact same sentence on Twitter, is that you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Ryback is starting to run through main stars. First Curt, I know Swagger is probably next, and then maybe Reks, then Drew, and then Hunico.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant believe Cole has thrown away his marriage by attempting to get with AJ live on TV


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I would have preferred Cena to win the battle royal tbh. I just can't stand Ryder.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like WWE is going to push Ryder yet again, hopefully it won't crash and burn like last time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Awesome? Fantastic? Different? Mark-out-able?


Different, for sure. WWE has made me feel like I'm on psychedelics for the last 2 weeks and I don't know if it's a good trip. I don't trust those fuckers and I expect heavy duty trolling come MITB. 


I'm being paranoid so it's a bad trip.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Gotta admit I feel oddly weird since Ryder won... I'm not used to feel good moments with WWE, I feel like I should hate something but I just can't seem to do it


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

To be honest I am kinda mad Kane didn't win it, but thinking about it I am pleased for Ryder. Hopefully they start featuring him again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I marked the fuck out for Ryder winning. Big because I was totally expecting him to get tossed really early. And when Cena got tossed I was sure Show was winning. But...happy with this. Even if it means Ryder runs things next week and disappears again, I'm happy for now. Plus it looks like he may have a small feud with Sandow which is great for both of them if its done right.

Michael Cole calling AJ a teenager (which irked me because now the lame ass teenager jokes are gonna go on forever here) then hitting on her does not imply nice things about him. And even though I still like the angle, I'm weary of all the extremes they're going to with her lately. She didn't really have to kiss them both tonight. But the promo was good for the most part. That was an enjoyable show on the whole other than seeing Khali (but he didn't pin Cesaro so that's good) and the 6 man tag.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Someone just retweeted that exact same sentence on Twitter, is that you?


Yea I retweeted that haha cause it's true.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Was I the only one rooting for Alex Riley to win the MITB qualifying match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ejc8710 said:


> the IWC makes me laugh. Last year, people would have exploded in happiness if Zack Ryder was the SD GM. Now, everybody's mad. Typical!!!


I've always hated Ryder.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, SD should always be live.

Also, WWE needs to have crowds full of Mexicans every week, because those fuckers are lively as fuck.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Was I the only one rooting for Alex Riley to win the MITB qualifying match?


Yes, you were the only person in the world.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Yeah, SD should always be live.
> 
> Also, WWE needs to have crowds full of Mexicans every week, because those fuckers are lively as fuck.


But do they have their papers?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Zach Ryder will be GM on Smackdown and I'm actually going to guess that the anonymous RAW gm will be back on monday.


Actually rumor has it that next week RAW's GM will be a "big name". My guess would be Austin.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Warrior said:


> Was I the only one rooting for Alex Riley to win the MITB qualifying match?


After the drop kick, I really thought for a second he was gonna pull it off. lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Riley should get a push though IMO, turn him heel and have him destroy Santino.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> After the drop kick, I really thought for a second he was gonna pull it off. lol


I was scared that WWE were gonna pull off yet another upset, except this time it would have sucked.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

wow right in the middle of Punks entrance and it stopped recording and just skipped to the end with Ryder smiling and Cole saying he won, Is this a joke?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> wow right in the middle of Punks entrance and it stopped recording and just skipped to the end with Ryder smiling and Cole saying he won, Is this a joke?


No it's a conspiracy!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I like Ryder just saying kinda random but that's not a bad thing that's a good thing


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Zack Ryder will probably make Sandow wear a diaper next week sadly.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I was hoping Kane would win but good for Ryder.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Different, for sure. WWE has made me feel like I'm on psychedelics for the last 2 weeks and I don't know if it's a good trip. I don't trust those fuckers and I expect heavy duty trolling come MITB.
> 
> 
> I'm being paranoid so it's a bad trip.


Fair enough. Just tossing a bone to the IWC just to go back to same old Cena in a few weeks? Most likely.



Warrior said:


> Was I the only one rooting for Alex Riley to win the MITB qualifying match?


I wanted him to get in, but not over Ziggler. Just about anyone other than Rhodes I would have preferred Riley.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ Lee: "I'll take em both, I'm hardcore!" 

*90s alternative/grunge music plays in the background*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Warrior said:


> Zack Ryder will probably make Sandow wear a diaper next week sadly.


LOL a feud is a brewing.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> AJ Lee: "I'll take em both, I'm hardcore!"
> 
> *90s alternative/grunge music plays in the background*


I'd venture to say that Dreamer got the better end of that deal than AJ would. :lol


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I haven't watched a full episode of SmackDown in a great while, and that was really good, especially since most of their latest live episodes have been sub-par as of late. 

It was an amusing surprise to have Ryder win the battle royal. However, if he's just going to be the SmackDown GM next week, who will be the RAW GM?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan literally got zero reaction when he came out. Was a bit surprised to be honest. Looks like "Yes!" is running on it's last legs.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Gonna be a weird Friday without Smackdown.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

watching haunted highways right now. that jaen chick that was on smackdown is fucking hot as hell


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Gonna be a weird Friday without Smackdown.


Don't they usually show a repeat on Friday when they do live shows?

Saves me some YouTube search time Friday morning though.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> I see a prominent role for Sandow next week. LIKE


this guy gets it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan literally got zero reaction when he came out. Was a bit surprised to be honest. Looks like "Yes!" is running on it's last legs.


Didn't hear the "Si" chants when he was out?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Didn't hear the "Si" chants when he was out?


I personally heard lots of YES chants when he got to the ring and during the promo, as well during the battle royal. The Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk uppercut fest was a YES/NO thing lol.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

After that, my optimistic view point of the WWE championship feud:

AJ is playing Punk.

She smile when Bryan came out, but not when Punk came out. She kissed Punk in order to keep stringing him along until the PPV, she'd rather be with Bryan who will allow her to be her crazy self than Punk will who try to change it.

Over-analyzation complete.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Warrior said:


> I personally heard lots of YES chants when he got to the ring and during the promo, as well during the battle royal. The Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk uppercut fest was a YES/NO thing lol.


All very quiet. They definitely died down to almost nothing now. The most over I've seen "Yes!" be since the night after 'Mania, was on this week's RAW when Punk did them. I just rewatched the beginning of the promo on Youtube and Bryan got no reaction when he came out, same thing on RAW. It is a bit surprising seeing his popularity go down this quick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I heard plenty of YES but more importantly, crowd went nuts for Ryder.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryder with dat pop at the end of the night. That was great. Really enjoyed the battle royal tonight, it was nice seeing Ryder get the win.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

There was some YES for DB as far as I can remember, but the crowd is really trying to get through the mindfuck that is this storyline. :lol


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> There was some YES for DB as far as I can remember, but the crowd is really trying to get through the mindfuck that is this storyline. :lol


Rep for stating the truth 
Off topic but did you watch Fate/Zero?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Most guys are only over depending on the location. Bryan is over in MOST places, not getting his overness dying out at all.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not saying there wasn't any. There were still a good 50 or so people chanting it. It's just definitely dying down quick. See for yourself, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-APhBhyNjY 

But yeah, this storyline isn't doing anybody but AJ any favours. Can't wait until the 16th.



The Redeemer said:


> Most guys are only over depending on the location. Bryan is over in MOST places, not getting his overness dying out at all.


Over guys are over everywhere. Cena, Punk, Sheamus, Big Show, Jericho. Whether it be a positive or negative reaction.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh the crowd were quitting all night. Too busy searching for their papers


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Sheamus's reactions are no better thab Bryan's, ridiculous to add him there.

Cena, Punk, and Orton are the only 3 over everywhere.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Smackdown tonight proves why it needs to go live every week. Was it a perfect show? Absolutely not. But it was miles better than the typical taped Smackdown episode. The risk of spoilers leaking is one of the major reasons why Smackdown is usually subpar.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Really? Sheamus got a decent pop in the opening segment tonight. Never really saw him get no reaction since the start of his big push, like Bryan got tonight. But nonetheless, Bryan is still somewhat popular most of the time, like you said. And hopefully with some proper booking he may begin to get back the popularity he's lost.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The thread title! :lmao
> Home.


If he had more room he could've mentioned playing dominoes and spades!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Really? Sheamus got a decent pop in the opening segment tonight. Never really saw him get no reaction since the start of his big push, like Bryan got tonight. But nonetheless, Bryan is still somewhat popular most of the time, like you said. And hopefully with some proper booking he may begin to get back the popularity he's lost.


You're reaching, breh. Turn your volume up or something because D-Bry had a good mix of boos and cheers when he came out to the ring like usual, and had good heat during his promo. Stop it, 5. You act like dude got a Conway pop or something. Speaking of crowd reactions. 

Lets talk about how the crowd was dead during the CM Punk/Kane portion of the triple threat match at No Way Out, doe. :jordan. Crowd didn't wake up until Bryan re-entered the match. :westbrook2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Really? Sheamus got a decent pop in the opening segment tonight. Never really saw him get no reaction since the start of his big push, like Bryan got tonight. But nonetheless, Bryan is still somewhat popular most of the time, like you said. And hopefully with some proper booking he may begin to get back the popularity he's lost.


Sheamus was getting tepid to no reactions right after Wrestlemania especially on Smackdown. A WWE Championship run for Daniel Bryan against John Cena would probably do wonders for Daniel Bryan. The crowd during the match would be interesting to see IMO. I see it eventually happening.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

And about Sheamful...

Didn't they have to pipe in laughter for the dude last week?

*FILED*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like a decent show really. Very happy to see Ziggler and Rhodes qualify for Money In The Bank.... And glad that I missed Sgt. Slaughter and that moron Jim Duggan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else find the Del Rio promo fun?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Anyone else find the Del Rio promo fun?


First time I've found him entertaining and/or interesting in.. forever. If they keep them as this antagonizing the fans heel with a real edge, he could finally get over.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Brye said:


> Anyone else find the Del Rio promo fun?



Yeah, I thought it was a great promo.

I do wish though that it was a bit more original. 

He's already been getting a ton of comparisons to JBL, and this just gave people more of an excuse to compare the two.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Brye said:


> Anyone else find the Del Rio promo fun?


I thought it was the best mic work I've seen from him in WWE. If he keeps an edge to his character, he could be very entertaining.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Overall good show. Was a very fun show. Ryder winning was awesome. He really deserved it. And AJ, Punk, Bryan, Cole
Segment was awesome. Maybe I'm crazy or in the minority but I'm actually enjoying WWE of late, despite the lack of star power.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Rhodes and Ziggler qualified for MITB. Maybe I should thank Vince, now I don't have to waste money on this PPV because I know it's useless. I didn't want to go in and buy the show thinking they might give Sandow MITB and they swerve us and make it Santino or Tensai.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I marked the fuck out for Ryder winning. Big because I was totally expecting him to get tossed really early. And when Cena got tossed I was sure Show was winning. But...happy with this. Even if it means Ryder runs things next week and disappears again, I'm happy for now. Plus it looks like he may have a small feud with Sandow which is great for both of them if its done right.


You and me both, bro. I marked out harder than I have all year. About time Ryder picks up some momentum again, although it's likely he'll just become overshadowed again later, it was still a big win, and proves Ryder is NOT being buried. The Ryder Revolution lives on. Haters gonna hate, but deal with it. I like that they're still pulling for the Rytder and Sandow feud. Their promo tonight was very funny. I hope to see these two some more. 

All in all, great show. Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler are in MITB like everyone predicted. I'm quite sure they both have a strong chance of winning it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So Rhodes and Ziggler qualified for MITB. Maybe I should thank Vince, now I don't have to waste money on this PPV because I know it's useless. I didn't want to go in and buy the show thinking they might give Sandow MITB and they swerve us and make it Santino or Tensai.


At least one could still assume they will make a Christian/Sandow feud which should be great


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#1Peep4ever said:


> At least one could still assume they will make a Christian/Sandow feud which should be great


Don't care. The IC title has no value whatsoever, everything up until the world title is throwaway. Yeah, they'll have a great feud, and what will it mean? Not a damn thing. I just want to find out if they're high enough on him to put the title on him, which I guess we won't know for a year or two, even though he doesn't need time in the midcard because he's already good enough for the main event and it'll be squandering potential, but up until then, phht.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The show was pretty good. Great to see Cody and Dolph in the MITB match, quite sure now that one of them is going to win it. Those backstage segments weren't pretty bad either. And it was kinda cool to see Ryder win the battle royal. But we seriously need to thank Kane for making that battle royal look good!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bryan/punk/aj was the highlight of the night. To everyone who says Bryan didn't get a reaction are smoking crack.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Something tells me that on next week's SmackDown Ryder becomes the 8th and final entrant in the SmackDown MITB match.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Really fun enjoyable battle royal.... (Y).... As far as live smackdowns go that was probably One of the best ones... Solid little match with the Rhodes and the captain but that's to be expected with Christian... Nothing really stuck out as god awful...surprised to see Ryder win a battle royal that had Cena, Punk, and Show etc... No matter the stipulation it was still pretty cool like the guy or not...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not a bad Smackdown. In fact, that was probably the best episode in awhile.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I want ADR to keep a gimmick similar to what he did today. Not just in border towns. In towns like Nashville or w/e, he can be like yeah your from this country, I came from another and now have more then you succa...


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Bryan always comes out to crickets at first. The crowds always pop when he's bouncing down the ramp doing his yes chants. And since he didn't do that tonight, it SEEMED like the crowd was dead for him. There were yes chants though, but don't act as if it was anything huge because it wasn't.

In other words Daniel Bryan got a reaction as usual, but it wasn't anything spectacular. They only really popped hard for Cena. >.>


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Tobyx said:


> Are they going to do a Sandow/Ryder feud or what? they seem to have been teasing it for the last 2 weeks


They've been teasing that feud ever since Sandow's vignettes, go back and watch them and you'll see some subtle jabs at Ryder in them.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't care. The IC title has no value whatsoever, everything up until the world title is throwaway. Yeah, they'll have a great feud, and what will it mean? Not a damn thing. I just want to find out if they're high enough on him to put the title on him, which I guess we won't know for a year or two, even though he doesn't need time in the midcard because he's already good enough for the main event and it'll be squandering potential, but up until then, phht.


Here we go again with "THIS BELT MEANS NOTHING"

How does the Intercontinental Title mean "nothing"? It's in the hands of a former 2 time World Heavyweight Champion and and experienced veteran. Kayfabe wise the superstars would, for sure, want to chase that belt.

And how is Sandow ready for the Main Event? That is a ridiculous statement, as he's only done a couple of matches, with none of them lasting over...what...3 minutes? He's also cut basically the same promo over and over since his debut.

"Blah blah You're an ignoramus blah blah I will save you blah blah"

Not to mention he has a terrible finisher, bad theme music, needs new ring gear, etc.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

IWC: LOL, ALBERTO NO HEAT-O! SEE GUYS? HE'S NOT GETTING ANY REACTION AGAIN!


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> IWC: LOL, ALBERTO NO HEAT-O! SEE GUYS? HE'S NOT GETTING ANY REACTION AGAIN!


THIS. I have been saying for a while now that Del Rio does get heat. Deaf marks must be watching with the TV on mute.

Also, that Del Rio promo was excellent, as was the assault on Sheamus. Alberto busting Sheamus open was a nice touch as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Firallon said:


> Here we go again with "THIS BELT MEANS NOTHING"
> 
> How does the Intercontinental Title mean "nothing"? It's in the hands of a former 2 time World Heavyweight Champion and and experienced veteran. Kayfabe wise the superstars would, for sure, want to chase that belt.


Because it's not the #1 belt on its show. It's the silver medal. Second best doesn't count for shit.

For fucks sake, the IC champion isn't even defending his belt at the PPV, nor is the US champion. No, they're gunning for the WORLD title. Shows what they really mean, doesn't it?



> And how is Sandow ready for the Main Event? That is a ridiculous statement, as he's only done a couple of matches, with none of them lasting over...what...3 minutes? He's also cut basically the same promo over and over since his debut.


But the SKILL is there. Don't undercut him just because the WWE hasn't given him anything else yet. He's extremely smooth on the mic, better than our current World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus without question I would say. And he's good in the ring, you can tell just by the way he moves around the ring and executes things. It doesn't take a genius (no joke intended) to figure these things out. 



> "Blah blah You're an ignoramus blah blah I will save you blah blah"


Looks like someone doesn't understand the age old wrestling concept of catchphrases. How long have you been a fan exactly?



> Not to mention he has a terrible finisher, bad theme music, needs new ring gear, etc.


And those are just SUCH valid reasons to hold someone back, aren't they? 

Terrible finisher, bad theme music, needs new wrestling attire, sounds like John Cena. 

Oh, and his finisher is perfectly fine anyway.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Why do they insist to have these shitty party skits backstage all the time? fpalm Also, anyone gets heat insulting live fans.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't care. The IC title has no value whatsoever, everything up until the world title is throwaway. Yeah, they'll have a great feud, and what will it mean? Not a damn thing. I just want to find out if they're high enough on him to put the title on him, which I guess we won't know for a year or two, even though he doesn't need time in the midcard because he's already good enough for the main event and it'll be squandering potential, but up until then, phht.


You sound like such a bitter person, you watch the shows, yet don't care or hate 90% of it. You are guilty of promoting what you dislike about the current WWE. The IC Title doesn't mean anything, rookies get the World Title too quickly bla bla. Yet now you want Sandow to be sky rocketed to the top? He hasn't even had a match longer than 4 freaking minutes, or a promo longer than 4 minutes. How has he proven himself? Instead of being the World Champ within a few months, he could instead be the IC Champ first and try to make it mean something again. The IC Title can easily be fixed again. 

Edit: Just read your new post. I find it funny you see Sandow has "it" by how he executes moves, and you are right he's clearly talented. But if you see this in Sandow, how did you not see this in Sheamus in '09?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quasi Juice said:


> You sound like such a bitter person, you watch the shows, yet don't care or hate 90% of it.


I am, thanks for noticing.



> You are guilty of promoting what you dislike about the current WWE. The IC Title doesn't mean anything, rookies get the World Title too quickly bla bla.


That's never been my agenda, lol. I complained when Sheamus won the title so fast because it's fucking Sheamus. When Del Rio won the Rumble, I applauded, because he earned it. I advocate fast pushes for GOOD talent, absolutely. Bad talent, with a short or fast push is bad.



> Yet now you want Sandow to be sky rocketed to the top? He hasn't even had a match longer than 4 freaking minutes, or a promo longer than 4 minutes. How has he proven himself?


How did Sheamus and Del Rio prove themselves? Oh, right, they did it off WWE tv, just like Sandow. They just walked in the door and got world title/Royal Rumble wins because they impressed people, it's not about proving yourself IN the WWE, it's about impressing the company in some form or fashion by proving you're good enough to push before you come in, or at least sucking up to the right people. Would you have pulled this routine if Bryan and Punk got skyrocketed to the top? I HIGHLY doubt it.

There is absolutely no such thing as "too soon", it's a farce made up by people because they PERSONALLY think everybody needs to be buried out the ass before they get a true shot at stardom. There's 2 types of talent, those who have the skills necessary to be a world champion, and those who do not. Damien Sandow is the former. What the hell makes wrestling different from any other sport, besides being fake? You see phenom's in sports all the time who ascend to the top fast as fuck because they're that damn good, and some people wallow away because they're not. Wrestling should be NO different. And besides, he's not some green rookie ANYWAY. This guy has been wrestling for 10 years, he's paid his dues already.



> Instead of being the World Champ within a few months, he could instead be the IC Champ first and try to make it mean something again. The IC Title can easily be fixed again.


It never meant anything in the first place, so that's not gonna happen. The only way that's gonna work is to make the IC title SmackDown's world title and abolish the Big Gold Belt.



> Edit: Just read your new post. I find it funny you see Sandow has "it" by how he executes moves, and you are right he's clearly talented. But if you see this in Sandow, how did you not see this in Sheamus in '09?


When did I say he has "it" based on how he executes moves?  I didn't, I said he has "it" AND he just happens to be smooth in the ring, which doesn't really count for much, but it's a plus. 

Sheamus is just an average big guy, nothing extraordinary about him at all, that's probably why I don't see it. And to be fair, nobody did. Nobody had Sheamus pegged as a future world champion when he was on ECW, it's all about the same thing it was with Batista, Triple H. Yet you see people say that about Sandow, Ambrose, etc all the time. Talented people who just need a break, and probably won't get much of one because WWE doesn't seem to care about that these days.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Sandow unless the WWE wrecks it, will be a main eventer or at the very least upper mid card.
He has mic skills, and he is the same size of guys like HBK or Edge, so having him as a champion would be no problem.

The biggest difference with guys like Sandow and big guys like Sheamus or hell even Big Show is that Shandow sucks you with words. When he comes in all high and mighty and berates someone or uses intellect to make fun of the audience that is magic to my hears.

Sheamus biggest way of getting a pop is when he hits his damn chest or the opponent's like a maniac. That does nothing for me, it just another crappy move. Big Show biggest pop is what when screams, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh choke slam.

I may have more interest in guys who can talk, but that is not to say a big who has crap mic skils can't grow on me. Like Ryback what will happen when he gets his first major feud, and he is atrocious on the mic. Another Gangrel by chance? His promo with Cornette killed his career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Sandow unless the WWE wrecks it


And therein lay the reason I have no faith in their handling of him or anyone else who has potential. Those 5 words, "unless the WWE wrecks it". When do they NOT wreck it? Their ineptitude is the reason the product's in the star deprived state it's in in the first place.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Horrible show. A way to over the top PG, American show. 
Let's bring back Duggan and Slaughter for a WE ARE BETTER than other countries match. 
Zack freaking Ryder wins a battle royal to be the GM next week. No reason to watch that show. 
Only good things were the fact that Rhodes and Ziggler are in MITB. Now let Ziggler win the thing.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> (...)*When Del Rio won the Rumble, I applauded, because he earned it. *I advocate fast pushes for GOOD talent, absolutely. Bad talent, with a short or fast push is bad.(...)


Damn right there.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> IWC: LOL, ALBERTO NO HEAT-O! SEE GUYS? HE'S NOT GETTING ANY REACTION AGAIN!





Firallon said:


> THIS. I have been saying for a while now that Del Rio does get heat. Deaf marks must be watching with the TV on mute.
> 
> Also, that Del Rio promo was excellent, as was the assault on Sheamus. Alberto busting Sheamus open was a nice touch as well.


Same here. Just yesterday for example I posted in multiple posts what my opinion is about the IWC trying to look cool in the flow by saying ADR not getting a reaction. ADR damn sure gets a reaction, and that is just one of the things (with most importantly ADR being a great total package) for him to be a rightful main eventer.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I like live SmackDown's, but utterly hate the pointless stuff that they do. I mean there was little purpose of the battle royal at all.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> IWC: LOL, ALBERTO NO HEAT-O! SEE GUYS? HE'S NOT GETTING ANY REACTION AGAIN!


Two days of solid heat after getting shoved down our throats for two years is a big accomplishment! :bron


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

John Locke said:


> Something tells me that on next week's SmackDown Ryder becomes the 8th and final entrant in the SmackDown MITB match.


It sounds like something WWE would do, but what exactly has Ryder done to deserve a spot in MITB? The Raw MITB has competitors that actually have a reason to be in a match and have been built as credible threats to win. Smackdown's MITB is basically everyone left over who couldn't get on the card and adding Ryder would just be another case of a filler competitor with no real shot of winning.

Smackdown's MITB should have been more exclusive as that would have drawn more interest. I would have booked Smackdown's MITB with Christian, Sandow, Rhodes, Ziggler, a returning Barrett, and a returning The Miz. That way, each person could at least have some legitimate claim and it would have added to the importance of the match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Sandow got his ass kicked by Zack Ryder and run off. Put the WHC title on him.

Haven't people ever learned that fast tracking people to WHC,WWE title's is not the answer to making someone a star. It's all about building them up and making them earn the title, and once they do it means so much more. "Oh he squashed a few jobbers, time for the WHC for this guy" 

Learn people, just learn.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I swear I want AJ so bad.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DegenerateXX said:


> Bryan always comes out to crickets at first. The crowds always pop when he's bouncing down the ramp doing his yes chants. And since he didn't do that tonight, it SEEMED like the crowd was dead for him. There were yes chants though, but don't act as if it was anything huge because it wasn't.
> 
> In other words Daniel Bryan got a reaction as usual, but it wasn't anything spectacular. They only really popped hard for Cena. >.>


Bryan's chants have completely died down. If you go back to right after WrestleMania and the now, there's a huge, noticeable difference. I'm not sure why it's such a surprise though. WWE has made sure that AJ is more important in his current storyline than Bryan. Instead of building him up as a top heel, they are building AJ. He also can't get any sort of traction with CM Punk. Basically, WWE is telling the audience again and again that they don't trust Bryan as a main eventer and he's just a fill in. Why would anyone continue to support someone who WWE has no confidence in? His core fans will continue to respond but the casuals won't. 

And it was done by design. As soon as Bryan's current program is over, WWE will admit that Bryan didn't get the reaction that they were expecting and he will be pushed back down to a midcard heel spot on roster. The WWE views Bryan as a midcard heel to get other over, so they will have no problem with pushing him down the card.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> *Bryan's chants have completely died down.* If you go back to right after WrestleMania and the now, there's a huge, noticeable difference. I'm not sure why it's such a surprise though. WWE has made sure that AJ is more important in his current storyline than Bryan. Instead of building him up as a top heel, they are building AJ. He also can't get any sort of traction with CM Punk. Basically, WWE is telling the audience again and again that they don't trust Bryan as a main eventer and he's just a fill in. Why would anyone continue to support someone who WWE has no confidence in? His core fans will continue to respond but the casuals won't.
> 
> And it was done by design. As soon as Bryan's current program is over, WWE will admit that Bryan didn't get the reaction that they were expecting and he will be pushed back down to a midcard heel spot on roster. The WWE views Bryan as a midcard heel to get other over, so they will have no problem with pushing him down the card.


So we gonna act like the crowd didn't pop huge for Bryan at the last couple of PPV's? Two days of tepid reactions in Bumhole, Texas and people are screaming that his crowd reactions have completely died down. Stop it, slime. And he's still top 5 in merch, breh.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Sandow got his ass kicked by Zack Ryder and run off. Put the WHC title on him.
> 
> Haven't people ever learned that fast tracking people to WHC,WWE title's is not the answer to making someone a star. It's all about building them up and making them earn the title, and once they do it means so much more. "Oh he squashed a few jobbers, time for the WHC for this guy"
> 
> *Learn people, just learn.*


That's asking too much for these people. Who has this guy beaten to deserve a huge push? How am I supposed to take a guy with pink tights named Damien Sandow seriously while feuding with Zack Ryder of all people? Seems like a poor man's version of Hassan. Santino has mic skills so let's put the WHC on him. Geez...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

ecabney said:


> Two days of solid heat after getting shoved down our throats for two years is a big accomplishment! :bron


he gets booed all the time, that's the point. the last 2 shows just proved it. the IWC's severe obsession with ADR "never getting a reaction" is completely retarded. turn your TV up, seriously.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> So we gonna act like the crowd didn't pop huge for Bryan at the last couple of PPV's?


Last couple of PPVs? Each PPV after WrestleMania, his reaction has gotten progressively worse and more subdued. That's not interpretation, it's on tape. You can go back and see. That's what people are commenting on and they are correct.

As I said before, the problem is booking. They booked Bryan as irrelevant and the crowd responded accordingly. He should have been the focus of his title program and effective as a heel in winning the title, and neither happened.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> he gets booed all the time, that's the point. the last 2 shows just proved it. the IWC's severe obsession with ADR "never getting a reaction" is completely retarded. turn your TV up, seriously.


You're definitely wrong there. I've listened to ADR's reactions and one thing I noticed was this week he got them. I was surprised. Quite happy actually but surprised. But before last week, he would struggle to get reactions. He's a good wrestler but I don't think his gimmick is working for most crowds. Don't really think it's his fault.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> Bryan's chants have completely died down. If you go back to right after WrestleMania and the now, there's a huge, noticeable difference. I'm not sure why it's such a surprise though. *WWE has made sure that AJ is more important in his current storyline than Bryan. Instead of building him up as a top heel, they are building AJ. He also can't get any sort of traction with CM Punk. Basically, WWE is telling the audience again and again that they don't trust Bryan as a main eventer and he's just a fill in. Why would anyone continue to support someone who WWE has no confidence in? His core fans will continue to respond but the casuals won't.
> 
> And it was done by design. As soon as Bryan's current program is over, WWE will admit that Bryan didn't get the reaction that they were expecting and he will be pushed back down to a midcard heel spot on roster. The WWE views Bryan as a midcard heel to get other over, so they will have no problem with pushing him down the card.*


This is all there is to it. Anybody delusional enough to think otherwise, is beyond hope and will continue to have their hopes risen just to be crushed on the 15th of July.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

ADR heavily insulted the fans on Monday off the air during a commercial break which is why they started chanting shit at him. His promo on SD was also him insulting fans. Easy cheap heat, Curt Hawkins would get the same reaction, let's be real here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ADR was getting that heat because he was going after them Mexicans.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> he gets booed all the time, that's the point. the last 2 shows just proved it. the IWC's severe obsession with ADR "never getting a reaction" is completely retarded. turn your TV up, seriously.


Del Rio doesn't get a reaction on RAW, and you can never trust the reactions on SmackDown unless it's live or you can see people on their feets or jumping around etc.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> he gets booed all the time, that's the point. the last 2 shows just proved it. the IWC's severe obsession with ADR "never getting a reaction" is completely retarded. turn your TV up, seriously.


I've been saying the same thing all the time, so I obviously agree with you. Finally someone again who doesn't try to look cool to 'go in the flow on the ADR not getting a reaction' nonsense.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad Rhodes and Ziggler have qualified for MITB. I didn't like how Rhodes went over Christian clean, but that's a strong indication he could win the thing, although it's funny that Rhodes finally beats Christian now when they're feud is pretty much over. If Rhodes wins the MITB, I think Sandow will feud with Christian. Maybe they could do a spot in the match where Sandow's really close to winning it, Christian knocks him off the ladder, and it starts a feud from there with Sandow claiming Christian cost him his opportunity at winning the match.

The rest of Smackdown was underwhelming as usual. Too much pointless filler and time-killing segments that show Smackdown shouldn't be live on a regular basis. 




Quasi Juice said:


> ADR heavily insulted the fans on Monday off the air during a commercial break which is why they started chanting shit at him. His promo on SD was also him insulting fans. Easy cheap heat, Curt Hawkins would get the same reaction, let's be real here.


This.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Tobyx said:


> Del Rio doesn't get a reaction on RAW


but he did get a reaction.



> His promo on SD was also him insulting fans. Easy cheap heat, Curt Hawkins would get the same reaction, let's be real here.


don't think Curt Hawkins would get Texas to chant "assfucker" to him incredibly loud. dude got booed straight away when he came out. seriously. it's getting stupid at this point.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*The Good*

-The opening segment was good. Del Rio got heat and we didn't see Sheamus for the rest of the night.

-Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler qualifying for Money in the Bank. I still see Barrett returning it and winning it though.

-Not as much Cena as I expected and he lost the Battle Royal.

-Zack Ryder winning the Battle Royal. It looks like he will be pushed again but is it too late?

-Alicia Fox & Natalia. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

*The Bad*

-The Great Khali. Ugh! This guy needs to leave WWE. I don't think he was even aware what was going on. I feel bad for Cesaro and hopefully he beats Khali in a one on one match next week.

-Anything related to AJ at this point irritates me. She has become more important than the WWE Title.

-The three man tag team match wasn't needed. I don't give a fuck about Hacksaw and Slaughter anymore. Is sad to see Hunico and Drew getting job out to this.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I loved this episode from start to finish, well except that HOO tag team match.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Last couple of PPVs? Each PPV after WrestleMania, his reaction has gotten progressively worse and more subdued. That's not interpretation, it's on tape. You can go back and see. That's what people are commenting on and they are correct.
> 
> As I said before, the problem is booking. They booked Bryan as irrelevant and the crowd responded accordingly. He should have been the focus of his title program and effective as a heel in winning the title, and neither happened.







How bout you watch the tapes, breh. Hugh reaction at 1:25, and the crowd was dead whenever he wasn't in the match.







Had the crowd in Bumhole, NC reacting to every strike. 






Keep reaching, breh. D-Bry da GAWD will have the crowd eating out the palm of his hands again at MITB, breh. Whether he gets booed by marks, or cheered by smarks. D-Bry still gets one of the biggest reactions on the roster.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> How bout you watch the tapes, breh. Hugh reaction at 1:25, and the crowd was dead whenever he wasn't in the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The third clip appears to be Smackdown. I think we all realize that Smackdown is edited. I thought we were talking about PPVs anyway. Perhaps I'm looking at the wrong clip.

As for the other two, my comments still stands. It appears that you are taking a few seconds and trying to generalize it for the whole match. Look at when he enters, when the match goes on, and when the match ends. Each PPV the crowd is less and less into Bryan. Again, it's on tape for everyone to interpret.

Could Bryan somehow get a better reaction in the future? Perhaps. However, with the way that Bryan is being booked, I don't think that it's very likely. WWE would have to do something to significantly change the way he's viewed by the casual fans. But by using that as a clarifier, isn't that admitting that Bryan isn't getting the reaction that he needs now? Which is basically what I said originally, so I'm not sure what exactly the counterargument is.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

11rob2k said:


> Evas wearing to much clothes, this is going to suck


Maybe Kane has a spare mask for her ugly face.

And WWE, the Great American Bash in a city that's 60% Mexican? Really?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> *The third clip appears to be Smackdown. I think we all realize that Smackdown is edited.* I thought we were talking about PPVs anyway. Perhaps I'm looking at the wrong clip.
> 
> As for the other two, my comments still stands. It appears that you are taking a few seconds and trying to generalize it for the whole match. Look at when he enters, when the match goes on, and when the match ends. Each PPV the crowd is less and less into Bryan. Again, it's on tape for everyone to interpret.
> 
> Could Bryan somehow get a better reaction in the future? Perhaps. However, with the way that Bryan is being booked, I don't think that it's very likely. *WWE would have to do something to significantly change the way he's viewed by the casual fans. * But by using that as a clarifier, isn't that admitting that Bryan isn't getting the reaction that he needs now? Which is basically what I said originally, so I'm not sure what exactly the counterargument is.


You can see the crowd chanting, breh. And they're not gonna edit YES! chants in. This is the same company that was trying to hide them post Wrestlemnia. 

He gets booed by casual fans, doe . :jordan

And you must need to re-watch them PPV's again, because D-Bry had Chi-town, NJ, and NC turnt all the way up. 

Chicago crowd has hot throughout that entire match with Sheamus

In NC, CM Punk was getting no love from the male fanbase at OTL. Was solely getting cheered on by women and children on some Cena shit. Those very audible "D-Bry" chants had some bass to it. :westbrook2

In NJ they were only hot during the Bryan parts of the match. You could hear a pin drop whenever it was just Kane and Punk going head up, but whether it was D-Bry/Kane or D-Bry/Punk, the crowd was turnt up like no other. 

And is still a top 5 merch seller. :jordan


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Obvious plant is plant.


Stupid, overused Internet meme is stupid and overused.


----------



## Hazza905 (Jan 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I loved this episode from start to finish, well except that HOO tag team match.


That's an interesting way to describe it XD


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Overall I thought the show was pretty good. Better than RAW for sure. Was a little weird that The Great American Bash featured an awful lot of foreign wrestlers, but whatever.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Really fun episode, I'll watch it again.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Very good smackdown, I really enjoyed it, even Del Rios promo, there was actually very little I didnt like... actually there was nothing I didn't like... I am shocked. At this rate I'll be tuning out of Raw to watch Smackdown


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I enjoyed Smackdown. Ryder got a messure of revenge against Eve and Kane and won a mainevent match to end the show. That's cool that the WWE does remember old storylines.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoever said Bryan didn't get a reaction need to clear the hate-o-rade out of their ears. The youtube uploads have low volume anyway. For most of the promo crowd was hot and Bryan gave a Tweener promo. Mark crowds get confused by Tweeners.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I Honestly don't know why the IWC hates Del Rio SO MUCH. The Dude is the #2/#3 Guy in the ring and can cut good promo's. He Just has "IT"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Double Double E, Please keep new Del Rio Gimmick.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> I Honestly don't know why the IWC hates Del Rio SO MUCH. The Dude is the #2/#3 Guy in the ring and can cut good promo's. He Just has "IT"


For me it was to do with him getting shoved down our throats. But he's going into the world title picture now after a little bit of time out. He seems to have improved so things may be working out with him now.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Del Rio stole the show tonight show me your papers lol.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

AJ number 1 fan said:


> Del Rio stole the show tonight show me your papers lol.


Hehe yeah. ADR was just being awesome, as he usually is.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Eh, didn't care for the show much apart from Cody vs Christian. I give it a 4/10.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like Reks is next. 8*D






Can't understand why Cody had Ziggles shirt over his shoulder. lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody else see Eve's undies through her see-through dress? Thank god for HD.

Marked out when Ryder won battle royal, jumped out of my seat screaming YES! YES! YES! Huge fan of Ryder, always have been always will be. I wish this would be the start of some type of push for Ryder. Thought I know it won't be. I want him to keep his gimmick but I do agree that they would have to serious him up a little bit and get rid of some of the sillyness if you want to make him a champ...

But never forget guys, some of the promos the Rock cut talking about incredibly ridiculous and silly things.

NO! I'm not fucking saying he's the Rock, I'm just saying there is room for his gimmick to be a little bit goofy and still be a top talent.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> NO! I'm not fucking saying he's the Rock, I'm just saying there is room for his gimmick to be a little bit goofy and still be a top talent.


Yeah, he can be goofy, but can he be hilarious like the Rock? I've chuckled at things Ryder has done/said at times, but never :lmao like I did a lot for the Rock.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> Yeah, he can be goofy, but can he be hilarious like the Rock? I've chuckled at things Ryder has done/said at times, but never :lmao like I did a lot for the Rock.


I guess it all just boils down to how he is ultimatly packaged if he got a serious push towards a WWE title. I mean let's face it, Ryder has the look, size and ability to be a top talent. But there is always two ways to push a guy. The right way, and the wrong way. Push him the right way, he could be a great name for years to come. Push him the wrong way, oh well at least you tried.

Guys like him and Ziggler are what really excite me about the future of the WWE along with guys like Punk and Bryan when I actually sit down and think of what WWE programing may be like the next 10 years.

I just hope the guy gets a chance. Like with Swagger, he won the title and things just didn't really work out with him as a main-card so they took him off. That's fine. Let Ryder win the WWE or WHC and if he just doesn't catch the way everybody hopes, put the experiment to an end.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I mean let's face it, Ryder has the look, size and ability to be a top talent.


Obviously yer a lot higher on him than I am. I don't ever see him getting past mid-card.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol @ the Del Rio marks. I like him but he doesn't get a reaction

This week RAW and SD were in Texas, which means a high hispanic population. Only reason he got heat.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

MysticRVD said:


> lol @ the Del Rio marks. I like him but he doesn't get a reaction
> 
> This week RAW and SD were in Texas, which means a high hispanic population. Only reason he got heat.


even if we were pretending Del Rio gets dead silence besides places that have high hispanic population, him getting booed relentlessly in Texas is still completely different from the IWC spazzing out and saying "nobody cares about Del Rio at all." obviously people care.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> but he did get a reaction.


Yes, this week. But not regularly.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I just hope the guy gets a chance. Like with Swagger, he won the title and things just didn't really work out with him as a main-card so they took him off. That's fine. Let Ryder win the WWE or WHC and if he just doesn't catch the way everybody hopes, put the experiment to an end.


That's the best possible way to ruin Ryder, actually. He's almost like the perfect "fixer-upper". He had the wherewithal to get himself over young, so that stops the problem that most guys have when they get to the main event, where people simply don't know who they are and struggle to connect with them as a result. 

Zack Ryder is the kind of guy to build the perfect mid-card around, having strong feuds that establish him as a name, get him the experience he needs to be a better performer and actually make what's going on in the midcard seem more important. The problem is that WWE don't know how to book someone like Zack Ryder (although winning the battle royale is a start, I guess.) Character wise, he was at his best on Smackdown in 2011 as Teddy Long's assistant, which I think is a better place for him than RAW is. Far less WWE input, therefore far less mangling of his character and far less overexposure.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryder can have a good career without the WWE Title. He can be a great mid-card champ for years and sell merchandise.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

God. Bookers getting worse.. what the feck is babbling about EVERY match.. STFU.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

"Great American Bash" at Smackdown Tuesday Thoughts:
-Good opening promo from ADR. He got serious heat and I loved his "Show me your papers" thing with that random fan. Lol...Also, finally we see Sheamus be dominated in a segment. Nice to see ADR use the hood of his car to attack Sheamus.

-Great Khali and Layla defeat Cesaro and Askana. I kept staring at Dat Ass.

-Cody Rhodes defeats Christian to advance for the MitB match. This was a decent match and was enjoyable to watch. 

-We didn't get to hear Alex Riley's awesome entrance song. You already know what that means. He jobbed to Dolph Ziggler and Ziggler will now advance to the MitB match as well.

-Lol at Michael Cole trying to ask out AJ. This storyline just continues to get weird with AJ kissing both Daniel Bryan and then CM Punk. What in the world is going to happen at MitB? They got me sold on the match now.

-An Italian, two American HoFs defeat two Latinos and an Irish. Nothing new here.

-Ryback finally defeats a real jobber in Curt Hawkins. Poor guy.

-20 Man Battle Royal. It was cool to see Cena in a Battle Royal and he got a huge ovation. But the guy who won this match was someone I didn't expect. When was the last time Zack Ryder won a match? Wooo wooo wooo, you know it!!!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

SteenIsGod said:


> I Honestly don't know why the IWC hates Del Rio SO MUCH. The Dude is the #2/#3 Guy in the ring and can cut good promo's. He Just has "IT"


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Laughing doesn't make him a liar.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

there's a minimum of a dozen better workers than him and i'm being generous and his promos for the most part suck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No there isn't, Bryan and Christian are better, that's it. His mic work is good too, nowhere near the level of his in ring work, but good. WWE refusing to do anything with developing the character is the only problem, which is basically the same problem as the entire roster has except for like 2 people at any given time.

If he wasn't good, he wouldn't be pushed as hard as he is, since he doesn't have a get out of jail free card to bail him out of his own failures like Sheamus does by working out with Hunter.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> there's a minimum of a dozen better workers than him and i'm being generous and his promos for the most part suck.


Hell no. I find Del Rio boring as fuck usually, but only Bryan/Christian/Punk really surpass him in the ring


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

NearFall said:


> Hell no. I find Del Rio boring as fuck usually, but only Bryan/Christian/Punk really surpass him in the ring


Punk? God no...

Dolph Ziggler and Rey Mysterio still exist.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

RiZE said:


> Punk? God no...
> 
> Dolph Ziggler and Rey Mysterio still exist.


Punks ring work the past year is the best he has shown in his career and he consitantly has the best matches.

ADR has better ring work than Ziggler/Mysterio.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

his promos suck. they've always sucked. he's cut like 2 good promos and he gets mic time basically every week. not advancing his character has nothing to do with it. even during his best run by far(mostly just rey carrying him to a bunch of good matches) when his character was fresh his promos still sucked. 

and there's *nothing* he does better than rey as a worker and the only thing he does better than punk is his bumping. there's 0 shot he's a better worker than either one. and then there's orton, ziggler, drew mac, cena, regal, kidd, sheamus, rhodes, jericho, bourne who are all better and i'm probably forgetting a few.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

michael cole is too awesome. How funny was that promo he cut on AJ. HAHAHA :lol :lmao


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

NearFall said:


> Punks ring work the past year is the best he has shown in his career and he consitantly has the best matches.
> 
> ADR has better ring work than Ziggler/Mysterio.


What matches?

The only ones worth a 2nd look are his MITB match with Cena (which wasn't that good but worth a second look because of the story/atmosphere), street fight with Jericho, and the match at OTL with Bryan. 

The rest is just meh to me.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> and there's *nothing* he does better than rey as a worker and the only thing he does better than punk is his bumping. there's 0 shot he's a better worker than either one. and then there's orton, ziggler, drew mac, cena, regal, kidd, sheamus, rhodes, jericho, bourne who are all better and i'm probably forgetting a few.


Bryan, Christian, and probably Henry. Disagree on Rhodes and Jericho. I'll take del Rio's ring work over Orton's, too, though I'm probably in a small minority.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought it was a good show, even the backstage segments, at the party were okay, and the matches were good except, AJ was on her best form, apart from Zack Ryder winning the Battle Royale, but I don't think it'll lead to much, just a one off thing to keep the fans that had been chanting for him happy (I hope).


----------



## CibaiCibai (May 31, 2012)

*No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

whyx3?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

It was live on Tuesday. You missed it.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

Because it was live on Tuesday


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

lolfail


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

It was live on Tuesday. Seeing as you most likely missed it, you can see it this Friday.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

Lol. This is quite funny.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

you know ratings are gonna be low when a member of this forum didn't know smackdown was live


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

Well it was live so yeah, you missed it dude.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

You guys shouldn't have told him. We coulda had some fun with him like Sheamus lost the title to Ziggler and Eve and AJ were making out and Layla had a wardrobe malfuction.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

It was live. Haha, you missed it!


----------



## CibaiCibai (May 31, 2012)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

can someone post the result?thx


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

You are bad at this forum. Hahaha. Results, etc. are always "stuck" at the top of the page for each "brand".


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*

Where have you been?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*



CibaiCibai said:


> can someone post the result?thx


Hawkins beat Ryback
Heath Slater won a battle royal
Jack Swagger defeated Cody Rhodes
Alberto del Rio beat Sheamus for the world title
and there was another AJ/Bryan/Punk segment in which she kissed both of them within seconds of eachother


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And now, 5 minute Smackdown


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xryxdc_great-american-bash-smackdown-3rd-july-2012-in-roughly-5-american-seconds-in-america_news


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*



CibaiCibai said:


> can someone post the result?thx


youtube is fun


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*



Tobyx said:


> Hawkins beat Ryback
> Heath Slater won a battle royal
> Jack Swagger defeated Cody Rhodes
> Alberto del Rio beat Sheamus for the world title
> and *there was another AJ/Bryan/Punk segment in which she kissed both of them within seconds of eachother*


Bs that never happened. They had a threesome


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Bs that never happened. They had a threesome


You caught me out! :troll


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

NearFall said:


> Hell no. I find Del Rio boring as fuck usually, but only Bryan/Christian/Punk really surpass him in the ring


Only Kane and others do.

Punk and Bryan specialize on what to do when they fight each other. They have literally nothing to do against Kane or other people other then having the power of scripts and shit.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

lilian garcia is terrible.

Zach RAIIIDERR!

also hate how she has to put a spanish accent on every ones name


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The show was better than I thought it would be.

The backstage stuff...I've seen worse. I thought the Kane part was entertaining. Great to see Sandow.

The segment with Del Rio and Ricardo was brilliant.

Christian/Cody was good and so was Ziggler/Riley. 

I'm just glad Cena didn't win the Battle Royal.

I am disappointed Teddy Long didn't make a tag team match.

Tyler Reks' mic skills are better than I thought. At least they changed up the Ryback formula.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> The show was better than I thought it would be.
> 
> The backstage stuff...I've seen worse. I thought the Kane part was entertaining. Great to see Sandow.
> 
> ...


i was waiting for one till the very last second


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I kind of missed having that tag team match that teddy long likes to do every now and then. Oh well, looking forward to Zack Ryder being the GM next week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SD was a fun show this week. The whole AJ/Punk/Bryan thing has gone so over the top this week but its awesome lol. More of the same please. I never thought AJ of all people could get me interested in a WWE title match but she has. Punk/Bryan @ OTL - not really interested. Punk/Bryan/AJ @ MITB - very interested. It's mad lol.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Barnabyjones said:


> i was waiting for one till the very last second


:lmao @ your sig.


----------



## MMAMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

lol will watch this episode soon but will fall asleep because of the fake wrestling has to offer,


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*



CibaiCibai said:


> can someone post the result?thx


Santino Marella beat CM punk for the WWE title
Daniel Bryan made out with Ryback
ADR flogged Ricardo Rodriguez
Sheamus died his hair black.
Christian defeated Undertaker at Wrestlemania (20-1)
Vickie turned out to be a dude.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*



Tobyx said:


> Hawkins beat Ryback
> Heath Slater won a battle royal
> Jack Swagger defeated Cody Rhodes
> Alberto del Rio beat Sheamus for the world title
> and there was another AJ/Bryan/Punk segment in which she kissed both of them within seconds of eachother



After kissing both Punk and Bryan, she told them that they are not man enough for her. She introduced her new b/f Horny-swoggle who came out in spandex. AJ then proceeded to have a live sex celebration with Horny.

Later, a new diva, Ariana Grande debuted and challenged AJ to a match at MITB. Winner earns the right to marry Horny-swoggle.

:troll


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: No spoiler for this week smackdown?*



thelegendkiller said:


> a new diva, Ariana Grande debuted


lol, I think I would mark out like a bitch. Don't think I'd be able to contain my excitement if she came out in the standard divas outfit :mark:


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ariana's tv character and AJ would be a crazy ass tag team


----------

